# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Πολύμετρα Fluke

## karderis

Εδώ και καιρό σκεφτομαι να αγοράσω ένα πολύμετρο Fluke. Eίμαι ηλεκτρονικός στη βιομηχανία και κάποιες φορές επισκευάζω οτι ηλεκτρονικό πεσει στα χέρια μου.Έχω κάποια πολύμετρα φθηνά αλλά έχει τύχει να αποτύχουν στη εύρεση βλαβών σε κάποια εξαρτήματα (αναγκάστηκα να διπλοτσεκάρω με αναλογικό πολύμετρο για να είμαι σίγουρος). Τα Fluke είναι περισσοτερο αξιόπιστα;Κάνουν πραγματικά τη διαφορά ή τσάμπα λεφτά θα δώσω.

----------


## makoulis

Φίλε μου από τότε που πήρα fluke (87v) μου έχουν λυθεί τα χέρια.. Με βοηθάει πολύ και κάνει την ζωή μου εύκολη.. Πριν το πάρω είχα ένα mastech των 40 € και μέσα σε 5 μήνες έκανε τα δικά του σε σημείο να μην εμπιστεύομαι καμία μέτρηση του.. ένα αναλογικό των 10€ ήταν καλύτερο. Όμως με το fluke δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα. Όμως το πληρώνεις το τίμημα αυτό (είναι ακριβούλια τα ρημάδια).. Εμένα η εμπειρία μου αυτή είναι πιστεύω αν είναι για την δουλειά σου χρειάζεσαι ένα αξιόπιστο όργανο και σε μετρήσεις και φυσικά σε ασφάλεια...

----------


## SRF

Κυριάκο!!! ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟ!!!  :Biggrin:  Εδώ πλέον "δικαιούσαι" να έχεις τον πρώτο λόγο...

----------


## fmav

> Έχω κάποια πολύμετρα φθηνά αλλά έχει τύχει να αποτύχουν στη εύρεση βλαβών σε κάποια εξαρτήματα (αναγκάστηκα να διπλοτσεκάρω με αναλογικό πολύμετρο για να είμαι σίγουρος).



Αν απέτυχαν τα φθηνά και αν χρησιμοποίησες μετά αναλογικό για να επιβεβαιώσεις βλάβη, τότε μην αγοράσεις FLUKE ή κάτι ακριβότερο. Πραγματικά, δε θα σε βοηθήσει παραπάνω και θα γλιτώσεις και τα χρήματα.
Τα Fluke (και κάθε ακριβό πολύμετρο) δεν κάνουν τίποτα παραπάνω από τα υπόλοιπα (φθηνά) πολύμετρα, απλά ό,τι κάνουν το κάνουν με μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια. Στην επισκευή ηλεκτρονικών δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ που απαιτείται τόσο μεγάλη ακρίβεια στη μέτρηση: τα 5.000000V είναι τα ίδια με τα 5.11V, τα 100.00000Ω είναι τα ίδια με τα 108Ω, το βραχυκύκλωμα είναι βραχυκύκλωμα.

Δεν είναι εποχές αυτές για έξοδα...  :Smile:

----------

gcostas (02-10-11), 

GeorgeVita (01-10-11), 

Hulk (02-10-11), 

KOKAR (06-03-13), 

moutoulos (01-10-11), 

pantelisyzfr1 (01-10-11), 

SRF (01-10-11), 

tasosmos (01-10-11), 

thespyros (02-10-11)

----------


## xsterg

οταν λες οτι απετυχαν τι εννοεις? και σε τι σε βοηθησε περισσοτερο το αναλογικο απο το ψηφιακο?

----------


## kitMAN

Με αυτά που θα πω, ίσως και να βγω εκτός topic. 

    Θα ήθελα να εξηγήσω λίγο το πώς ένα ακριβό πολύμετρο μπορεί να βοηθήσει καλύτερα στην εύρεση βλάβης και ειδικά σε βιομηχανικό επίπεδο, όπου ο χρόνος είναι πραγματικά πολύτιμος και η φύση των βλαβών πολύπλοκη.
    Εργάζομαι και εγώ στη βιομηχανία, όπως ο Νίκος, και για οποιαδήποτε ηλεκτρονική βλάβη είμαι ο ποιο αρμόδιος μέσα στην εταιρία. Η εμπειρία μου δεν είναι πολυετής και έτσι δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι και πολύ έμπειρος.
    Πρόσφατα, σε μια μηχανή που έχουμε, παρουσιάστηκε πρόβλημα στη CPU Board. Καθώς έθετα τη μηχανή σε λειτουργία, το πρόγραμμα κόλλαγε χωρίς να υπάρχει κάποιος προφανής λόγος. Έλεγξα την τροφοδοσία με ένα φθηνό πολύμετρο και δεν βρήκα κάτι το ύποπτο. Η πλακέτα τροφοδοτείται από δύο τροφοδοτικά Switching, το ένα διπλό  5V 3A - 12V 1A, και το άλλο συνδεμένο ανάστροφα -5V 1Α. Οι μετρήσεις που πείρα είναι αντίστοιχα: 4,91V  12,8V και -5,1V. Όλα φαινόταν καλά. Για να σιγουρευτώ ότι το πρόβλημα ήταν όντος στη πλακέτα, τη μετέφερα σε μία άλλη ίδια μηχανή και προς έκπληξή μου, η πλακέτα δούλευε κανονικά. Το πρόγραμμα ξεκίναγε και όλα ωραία όλα καλά !!!  Από περιέργεια μέτρησα και στη μηχανή που δούλευε τις αντίστοιχες τάσεις 4,53V  11,7V και -4,86V. Μάλιστα. Δεν είχα χρόνο να ασχοληθώ περεταίρω με αυτή τη βλάβη και έτσι την άφησα για την επόμενη ημέρα καθώς έπρεπε να ασχοληθώ με άλλα πράγματα υψηλότερης προτεραιότητας. Την επόμενη ημέρα πριν φύγω για τη δουλειά λέω, δεν παίρνω μαζί και το καινούριο μου FLUKE 289C μπας και…… Έτσι και έγινε. Όταν ήλθε η ώρα να ασχοληθώ ξανά με τη βλάβη, επανέλαβα τις μετρήσεις με το Fluke. Η διαφορά με τις προηγούμενες δεν ήταν σημαντική, μόνο μερικά mV. Ξανα μετράω την έξοδο των 5V με τον επιλογέα αυτή τη φορά στο ACV. Αποτέλεσμα 0.61 Vac. Αλλάζοντας χειροκίνητα την κλίμακα AC έπερνα διάφορες τημές από 0.3 έως και 2.8 Vac. Τώρα αυτό κάτι σημαίνει αλλά δεν μπορώ να βασιστώ σε μία ένδειξη που αλλάζει συνεχώς και δεν σταθεροποιείται. Επαναφέρω τον επιλογέα και πάλι στο VDC και επιλέγω από το μενού την λειτουργία Peak. Ήταν πλέων ξεκάθαρο. Peak max 5,9V  peak min 4,0V και average 4,92V. Υπήρχε λοιπών μια κυμάτωση στην έξοδο, της τάξεως του 1,9Vp-p, που με το φθηνό πολύμετρο δεν ήταν δυνατών να εντοπίσω, παρά μόνο με παλμογράφο. Η κυμάτωση ήταν συχνότητας 50Hz πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει θέμα με τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς στην ανόρθωση της εισόδου. Και πραγματικά, μετά από λύσιμο του τροφοδοτικού και έλεγχο, ο ένας εκ των δύο πυκνωτών στην είσοδο είχε παραδώσει πνεύμα.

Συγνώμη για το μακροσκελές post, και που δεν τελειώνω κάπου εδώ.

Εκτός από το Fluke 289C, έχω στην κατοχή μου και ένα UNI-T UT71E. Ένα σχετικά καλό και όχι πολύ ακριβό TrueRMS πολύμετρο. Με αφορμή αυτό το θέμα, είχα την περιέργεια να δω πώς θα συμπεριφερόταν το Uni-T στην πιο πάνω περίπτωση. Πείρα λυπών τη γεννήτρια κυματομορφών και έκανα αναπαράγωγή της τάσης που έπαιρνα από το χαλασμένο παλμοτροφοδοτικό. Αποτέλεσμα: 

Unit-Fluke-FGen.jpg

το Uni-Τ δίνει peak 6,89V και peak max 6,89V και peak min 6,88V. Και πού τα βρήκε τα 6,89V; Γιατί να μην δείχνει κανονικά το peak min; Εδώ έρχονται στο μυαλό μου τα λόγια του Μάκη (είχα ένα mastech των 40 € και μέσα σε 5 μήνες έκανε τα δικά του). Μάκη, έχω και εγώ ένα mastech των 58 € και είναι ότι χειρότερο έχω αγοράσει. Το θέμα όμως είναι, θα είχα ψυλλιαστεί τη βλάβη, εάν εκείνη την ημέρα είχα πάρει μαζί μου το Uni-T; Πιθανότατα θεωρώ. Θα είχα όμως ακριβή εικόνα του προβλήματος; Όχι αν δεν είχα μαζί και παλμογράφο.
    Σαν συμπέρασμα έχω να πω πώς ένα ακριβό, καλό και επώνυμο πολύμετρο, δεν έχει να προσφέρει απλά και μόνο μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια χ δεκαδικών ψηφίων. Είναι ένα σύνολο χαρακτηριστικών και δυνατοτήτων, καθώς και αξιοπιστίας που το καθιστούν πιο χρήσιμο από ένα φθηνό, σε ένα σύνολο ανθρώπων που το έχουν πραγματικά ανάγκη. Φυσικά τα όργανα δεν κάνουν το μάστορα, αλλά ο ίδιος μάστορας χωρίς καλά όργανα έχει πιο περιορισμένες δυνατότητες ειδικά σε ταχύτητα και ευελιξία που χρειάζεται στη βιομηχανία, η όταν έχεις ποικίλες αρμοδιότητες και όχι χρόνο για χάσιμο ή για παιχνίδια.
    Φυσικά και οι εποχές δεν είναι για έξοδα. Ο Νίκος δεν μας έχει δώσει ένα όριο στην τιμή για να του προτείνουμε κάποιο μοντέλο. Τα Fluke είναι πολύ ακριβά, είναι όμως και περισσότερο αξιόπιστα, και το αν θα δώσεις τσάμπα τα λεφτά έχει να κάνει με το αν σου καλύπτει τις ανάγκες σου. Ο Μάκης προτείνει (87ν), εγώ (287), κάποιος κάτι άλλο που να μην είναι Fluke. Δεν είμαι φλουκάς, απλά ήθελα να πάρω ένα καλό πολύμετρο. Το ζαχάρωσα, έκανα κάμποσο καιρό οικονομία και το πείρα. Δεν περίμενα όμως να με διευκολύνει τόσο και δεν το πείρα για τη δουλειά, αλλά τελικά εκεί φαίνεται πως είναι ο χώρος του.

----------

firewalker (02-10-11), 

Hulk (02-10-11), 

kx5 (02-10-11), 

Lykos1986 (01-10-11), 

Neuraxia (01-10-11)

----------


## Lykos1986

> Αν απέτυχαν τα φθηνά και αν χρησιμοποίησες μετά αναλογικό για να επιβεβαιώσεις βλάβη, τότε μην αγοράσεις FLUKE ή κάτι ακριβότερο. Πραγματικά, δε θα σε βοηθήσει παραπάνω και θα γλιτώσεις και τα χρήματα.
> Τα Fluke (και κάθε ακριβό πολύμετρο) δεν κάνουν τίποτα παραπάνω από τα υπόλοιπα (φθηνά) πολύμετρα, απλά ό,τι κάνουν το κάνουν με μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια. Στην επισκευή ηλεκτρονικών δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ που απαιτείται τόσο μεγάλη ακρίβεια στη μέτρηση: τα 5.000000V είναι τα ίδια με τα 5.11V, τα 100.00000Ω είναι τα ίδια με τα 108Ω, το βραχυκύκλωμα είναι βραχυκύκλωμα.



Κανεις πολυ πολύ πολύ μεγάλο λαθος σε αυτο που λες! Αν απλα μετράς καμια απλή κατασκεκυη για να ανάψεις κανάνα LED αν η θερμοκρασία είναι πάνω απο 30 βα8μούς ή είσαι φοιτητής ή απλά μετράς καμια μπαταρια τοτε ΟΚ... αν παλι σχεδιαζεις/επισκευάζεις σοβαρα πράγματα τότε το 5.00 με το 5.11 είναι 110 ολόκληρα mV! Τεράστια διαφορά (και δεν κάνω καθόλου πλάκα) πόσο μάλλον όταν οι τάσεις στα ICs συνεχώς πέφτουν προς τα κάτω (και τα 5V αλλά ακόμα και τα 3V είναι πλέον ξεπερασμένα). Με 110mV (και το απόθεμα ενέργειας που περιέχει) πλέον τρέχεις δυπήρινο επεξεργαστή στο κινητό σου για μέρες!

Τα 100Ω είναι ίδια με τα 108Ω; Ναι, αν είναι η σε σειρά αντίσταση του LED. Αν όμως είναι η ανίσταση για V-feedback είναι μια διαφορά, αν είναι αντίσταση πόλωσης κάποιας βαθμίδας ενισχυτή τότε είναι αισθητή διαφορά, αν είναι η αντίσταση χρονισμού είναι αρκετά σημαντική διαφορά, αν είναι αντίσταση πολλών A είναι μεγάλη διαφορά και αν είναι αντίσταση για trigering ή φίλτρο (ανάλογα με το επίπεδο της βαθμίδας) τότε είναι αστρονομική διαφορά!

Σκέψου επίσης οτι αν μετράς υψηλές τάσεις ή υψηλά ρεύματα τότε με ενα Fluke ή οποιοδήποτε ανάλογο θα ξαναπάρεις και δεύτερη μέτρηση... με ένα απο τα φθηνα στην καλύτερη περίπτωση θα πάρεις καινούριο και στην χειρότερη θα ανοίξει ενα νεο topic που θα λεει οτι ο fmav μας άφησε νωρίς! Οπότε δεν είναι μόνο θέμα ακρίβειας αλλά και ασφάλειας. 

Ενα άλλο πρόβλημα των φθηνών είναι οι σύνθετες αντιστάσεις εισόδου που έχουν. Θα μετράς κυκλώματα (αν ειναι και για τοφοδοσία RF) και θα τα βγάζεις οτι είναι ολα καλά ή οτι δεν θα έπρεπε να δουλεύει εδώ και χρόνια τώρα.  

Ασε που το λάθος στα φθηνά πολύμετρα δεν είναι σταθερό. Μια μετράς 3.28V και κάνεις τους υπολογισμούς για αυτήν την τάση (ακόμα και με περιθώριο error) και μετά μετράς την ιδια τάση και είναι 2.90V και μετράς και πάλι και είναι 2.05V. Ελα τώρα να σχεδιάσεις ή να βρείς βλάβη σε κάτι που δουλεύει με τάση πριν τον σταθεροποιτή στα 3.3V! 

Εχεις επίσης ακουστά τα σφάλματα λόγο του bandwith (τα οποία είναι και τεράστια)? Είναι ζήτημα ενα φθηνό πολύμετρο να ξεπερνάει τα 70Hz (ίσως βάζω και πολλά)! Αν βρείς εσύ σφάλμα με κάτι τέτοιο σε switching κυκλώματα τότε γράψε και πάλι οτι το φθηνό είναι ίδiο με ένα Fluke ή κάτι ανάλογο! 

Έχεις ποτέ μετρήσει ηλεκτρονικά αυτοκινήτων (σε κατάσταση λειτουργίας πάνω στο αυτοκίνητο) ή δομημένες καλωδιόσεις πολλώς A; Το πιο πιθανό είναι να μετράς τάσεις και ρεύματα σε όλα τα καλώδια ακόμα και αν αυτά δεν έχουν! Βλέπεις ghost voltages τα φθηνά πολυμετρά ουτε μπορούν να αναγνωρίσουν ούτε να απορρίψουν.

Εν ολιγης, μην λέμε οτι μας κατέβει! Δεν είναι μόνο θέμα ακρίβειας αλλά και αφάλειας, και ποιότητα μέτρισης, και bandwith, και σταθερότητας error, και αντιστάσεων ειδόδου, και εμπιστοσύνης στην μέτρηση, και ανοχή στον θόρυβο κτλ κτλ κτλ 
Αν παίζεις με κάτι απλό για την πλακα σου πάρε ότι θέλεις... αν όμως είσαι επαγγελματίας τότε μην παίζεις με παιχνίδια.

Τέλος τα μηδενικά που βάζεις: 




> 5.000000V είναι τα ίδια με τα 5.11V, τα 100.00000Ω είναι τα ίδια με τα 108Ω, τ



δεν είναι ακρίβεια αλλά ανάλυση. Δεν έχουν καμία σχέση μεταξύ τους. Και το φθηνό μπορεί να σου βάλει 30 ψηφία μετά την τελεία και να γράφουν διάφορα (και να σου λέει οτι είναι και 50 ψηφίων και να χαίρεσαι για το οτι έδωσες 40Euros και πήρες κάτι φοβερό). Δεν σημαίνει όμως πως αυτό που δείχνουν είναι και πραγματικό. Κατα 80% είναι θόρυβός κατα 10% τυχαία τιμή κατα τον κύκλο μέτρησης και κατα 10% άλλα περίεργα πράγματα...

----------

Hulk (02-10-11), 

kx5 (02-10-11), 

Nemmesis (02-10-11)

----------


## electron

Οι καταστάσεις σήμερα από οικονομικής άποψης πράγματι είναι ζόρικες,ωστόσο όταν δεν μπαίνει κάποιος ιδιαίτερος περιορισμός στο θέμα χρημάτων, είμαι και γω της άποψης ότι ένα καλό όργανο για την δουλειά μας είναι πράγματι επένδυση. Τυγχάνει να εργάζομαι και γω στον χώρο της βιομηχανίας και μέχρι πρότινος είχα ένα απλό Uni-t. Στη συνέχεια έπρεπε να πάρω μια αξιόπιστη αμπεροτσιμπίδα που να μετρά και dc,έτσι πήρα μια της Benning και πολύ πρόσφατα απέκτησα ένα fluke 87v καθ υπόδειξη ένός ξένου συναδέλφου που μας είχε επισκεφτεί.
Από την μέχρι τώρα χρήση των προαναφερόμενων οργάνων θεωρώ ότι βγάζουν τα χρήματά τους, όσο για το uni-t το έχω πλέον για τις απλές καθημερινές περιπτώσεις.

----------

Lykos1986 (01-10-11)

----------


## plouf

εντάξει παιδιά.. σίγουρα τα φτηνά ΔΕΝ ειναι σε καμία περίπτωση FLUKE ktl αλλα οι διαφορές που δείχνει στη φώτο o KitMAN ειναι υπερβολικές

σίγουρα κάτι έχει χαλάσει στο uni-T, η διαφορά ειναι τεράστια...


επίσης και οι αποκλισεις φίλε Lykos1986 που λές ειναι επίσης υπερβολικές.. (ια μετράς 3.28V και κάνεις τους υπολογισμούς για αυτήν την τάση (ακόμα  και με περιθώριο error) και μετά μετράς την ιδια τάση και είναι *2.90*V  και μετράς και πάλι και είναι *2.05V*.)

εντάξει ...

ασ είμαστε και ρεαλιστές...


ασχετο/σχετικό electron ποσο απόκλιση έχει το Uni-t σε μια κυματομορφη 50hz πχ ? (ΑC μέτρηση φυσικά)  (ποιο πολύ ρωτάω γιατι εχω σταμπάρει ενα uni-t 81b και θέλω καμια άποψη  :Wink:

----------


## MegaVolt

> σίγουρα κάτι έχει χαλάσει στο uni-T



Ρε παιδια τι λετε? Απο ποτε ο ΚΙΝΕΖΟΣ εχει στανταρ ποιοτητας ωστε κατι που εχει αποκλιση να θεωρειται πως "κατι εχει χαλασει"?






> ασχετο/σχετικό electron ποσο απόκλιση έχει το Uni-t σε μια κυματομορφη  50hz πχ ? (ΑC μέτρηση φυσικά)  (ποιο πολύ ρωτάω γιατι εχω σταμπάρει ενα  uni-t 81b και θέλω καμια άποψη



off the record, το βλεπω  κι εγω συχνα και παντου στην Κινα σε απιστευτη τιμη (ακομα και στο δρομο  το βρισκεις) και ειναι 99% ιδιο με το voltcraft που εχω εκτος απο το  χρωμα (αντι για γκρι ειναι κοκκινο, αλλα απο το ιδιο λαστιχοειδες  υλικο).
Ενας Κινεζος συναδελφος που τον θεωρω σχετικα εμπιστο (για τα  Κινεζικα δεδομενα παντα) μου ειπε πως προκειται για το ιδιο οργανο και  πως και η voltcraft το φτιαχνει στο ιδιο εργοστασιο στην Κινα αλλα  κυκλοφορει απλα η ιδια πλακετα σε διαφορετικες μαρκες.
Ελαχιστα που  το δοκιμασα (2-3 μετρησεις στο μαγαζι ) εχω την εντυπωση -υποκειμενικα  παντα αφου δεν ειχα και το voltcraft μαζι μου να συγκρινω- πως ειδα μια  διαφορα στο χρονο της μετρησης -λιγο πιο αργο- ετσι θεωρησα καλυτερο να  μη το αγορασω αφου αν το χρησιμοποιουσα στη δουλεια μου παντα θα εμενα  με αμφιβολιες.

----------


## fmav

Να απαντήσω λίγο στον Kitman (Γιώργο).
Γιώργο, ζητώ συγγνώμη προκαταβολικά που θα σε στεναχωρήσω προσπαθώντας να σου αποδείξω πως για την επιτυχή επισκευή της πλακέτας δεν βοήθησε το (πανάκριβο) πολύμετρο της Fluke αλλά η τύχη.
Και εξηγώ: το switching τροφοδοτικό δεν έχει ποτέ κυμάτωση 50Hz στην έξοδο. Λόγω της τοπολογίας και του τρόπου λειτουργίας του τα 50 Hz δεν περνάνε στην έξοδο. Οπότε εσύ στη μέτρηση, ή μάλλον στην ερμηνεία της μέτρησης έκανες ένα λάθος. Θεώρησες ότι η οι τιμές VMax και Vmin peak είναι οι μέγιστες και ελάχιστες στιγμιαίες τιμές ενός σήματος προφανώς 50Hz. Τότε όμως στη λειτουργία Vac γιατί δεν έβγαζε τιμή σωστή, όπως ανέφερες? Γιατί προφανώς δεν υπήρχε ac συνιστώσα στην τροφοδοσία. Τι μέτρησες λοιπόν εσύ? Το πολύμετρο αυτό έχει μια λειτουργία όπου κάνει καταγραφή για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα (σταθερό, μεταβαλλόμενο αυτο εξαρτάται από το πολύμετρο). Κατά τη διάρκεια αυτής της καταγραφής ελέγχει και αποθηκεύει τις μέγιστες και ελάχιστες τιμές που εμφανίζονται. Στο κύκλωμά σου λοιπόν η υπό έλεγχο dc τάση, στο διάστημα που διήρκεσε η μέτρηση μεταβλήθηκε και η μέγιστη τιμή που εμφάνισε ήταν 5.9V και η ελάχιστη 4V. Μάλιστα αν μετρούσες με παλμογράφο το ίδιο χρονικό διάστημα θα έβλεπες ότι οι μέγιστες και ελάχιστες αυτές τάσεις θα ήταν ακόμα πιο ακραίες και πολύ απότομες. Αυτό γιατί τα πολύμετρα (όσο ακριβά και αν είναι) είναι low pass και άρα εξομαλύνουν μεταβολές γρήγορες. Προφανώς στο τροφοδοτικό σου είχες κάποιο spike που έκανε την κάρτα CPU να κολλήσει. Το πολύμετρο σου κάτι έπιασε από αυτό το spike και το εμφάνισε. (αλήθεια την ίδια μέτρηση την επανέλαβες με τα ίδια αποτελέσματα?)
Το πείραμα τώρα, που έκανες σπίτι με τη γεννήτρια είναι μάλλον άστοχο, αφού δημιούργησες συνθήκες διαφορετικές.

Τα πολύμετρα είναι όργανα ποσοτικής μέτρησης. Μετράνε συγκεκριμένα πράγματα, αλλά με μεγάλη ακρίβεια. Όμως για να αξιοποιήσει κανείς τη μέτρηση τους, πρέπει να ξέρει ακριβώς τι μετράει. Όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με βλάβη ενός κυκλώματος και μάλιστα ενός κυκλώματος που δεν το γνωρίζουμε (πως λειτουργεί, πως είναι υπολογισμένο κλπ), τότε πώς μπορούμε να είμαστε σίγουροι η τάση που μετράει το πολύμετρο τι μορφή έχει, ώστε να ξέρουμε ότι η μέτρηση είναι αξιόπιστη? Έστω για παράδειγμα ότι το τροφοδοτικό που μετρούσες είχε κυμάτωση στα 500kHz (που είναι και πολύ πιθανή συχνότητα κυμάτωσης για παλμοτροφοδοτικό). Το πανάκριβο Fluke σου δε θα την έβλεπε, καθώς η μέγιστη συχνότητα που μπορεί να μετρήσει άντε να είναι γύρω στα 100kHz.
Η μόνη λύση λοιπόν είναι ο παλμογράφος, το οποίο είναι όργανο ποιοτικών μετρήσεων. Βλέπεις ακριβώς τι μετράς, χωρίς ιδιαίτερα μεγάλη ακρίβεια. Αλλά δεν τη χρειάζεσαι. Βλέπεις αν υπάρχει κυμάτωση, βλέπεις αν υπάρχουν αργές ή γρήγορες αυξομειώσεις (όπως στην περίπτωσή σου), βλέπεις πρωτεύουσες και δευτερεύουσες συχνότητες (αλήθεια το fluke τι θα μετρούσε αν βάζαμε μία τάση ac με 50Hz και κυμάτωση πάνω σε αυτή 10kHz?) κλπ.
Και φυσικά απαιτείται κάποιο θεωρητικό υπόβαθρο. Χωρίς αυτό ούτε το καλύτερο πολύμετρο, ούτε ο καλύτερος παλμογράφος μπορούν να βοηθήσουν. 

Να απαντήσω και στον Ιωάννη (Lykos1986) που μάλλον δεν κατάλαβε τι έγραψα. Στη σχεδίαση τα 5.00V μπορεί να έχουν σημασία. Στη ρύθμιση/καλιμπράρισμα μπορεί να έχουν σημασία. Στην επισκευή όμως όχι. Και σε αυτό το thread αυτό συζητάμε, την επισκευή και μάλιστα από άτομα που έχουν λίγη εμπειρία. Το κύκλωμα είναι ήδη σχεδιασμένο και μία βλάβη δε θα επηρεάσει λίγο αυτό το μέγεθος αν είναι να το επηρεάσει, αλλά πολύ. Και αν (στη σπάνια περίπτωση που) η βλάβη έχει προκληθεί από αστοχία κάποιας υψηλής ακρίβειας reference τάσης, ε, δεν νομίζω ότι κάποιος ελάχιστα έμπειρος θα μπορέσει να την ανακαλύψει, αφού δε θα ξέρει τι πρέπει να μετρήσει.

Λοιπόν, τα πολλά λόγια είναι φτώχια. Θα πρότεινα στον Νίκο αντί για κάποιο ακριβό πολύμετρο (το fluke 287 έχει πάνω από 500EUR) να αγοράσει έναν ωραίο και φθηνό κινέζικο ψηφιακό παλμογράφο με 200-250 EUR, αν ασχολείται με επισκευές. Και φυσικά να προσπαθήσει να βελτιώνεται διαρκώς σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο.

----------

firewalker (02-10-11)

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Κυριάκο!!! ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟ!!!  Εδώ πλέον "δικαιούσαι" να έχεις τον πρώτο λόγο...



Όπως λένε και στα CB κάνω κουρτίνα, και κρατάω το σκορ.  :Wink:  

*Ο kitMAN* σκοράρισε με το αξιόλογο όργανο, διότι εντόπισε ripple κατά λάθος και εξεπίτηδες.
Σε απλα Ελληνικα το Agilent U1272A που μετράει ταυτόχρονα εναλλασσόμενο και συνεχές θα του έλυνε τα χέρια στο μισό χρόνο. 
Ναι το ρημάδι βγήκε στις αρχές του 2011, δεν πρόλαβε να κυκλοφορήσει το νέο στους έμπειρους συνάδελφους,
ας ελπίσουμε ότι με το θόρυβο που έκανα θα τους τραβήξει την προσοχή.
Η μεθοδολογία εντοπισμού της βλάβης είναι σωστή, δε σηκώνει σχολιασμό. 

*Το UNIT-T UT71E* είναι ένα όργανο εξωπραγματικής ποιότητας κατασκευής για τα Κινεζικά δεδομένα,
έχει μέσα μέχρι και τελευταίας γενιάς ηλεκτρολυτικούς που συναντούμε σε ακριβές μητρικές υπολογιστών. 
Και άψογη κατασκευαστικά ποιότητα.

Πάρα αυτά, δεν είναι το μόνο μοντέλο της UNI-T όπου απέτυχε στην λειτουργιά Peak to Peak. 
Η παταγώδης αποτυχία είναι λόγο ότι τα σωθικά του είναι αργά, τόσο αργά που δεν μπορούν να δώσουν την απαιτούμενη ακρίβεια στην μέτρηση.
Η μέτρηση  Peak to Peak στα φτηνά όργανα μοιάζει με Ολυμπιακούς αγώνες, δεν τα καταφέρνουν.

*Για τον Φάνη* τι να πω ?, ο κλασικός Ελληνας που λόγο άγνοιας κοιτάει τον αριθμό των ψηφίων.    
Πιστεύω οτι σήμερα έμαθε οτι όταν τα πολλααααααά ψηφία συνδυάζονται με μια πολύ γρήγορη ψηφιακή μηχανή,
τότε έχεις ένα πραγματικό όργανο. 

*Τα Φτηνό-Κινέζικα πολύμετρα* δεν ξεπερνούν το ρυθμό δειγματοληψίας των 2-3 φορών το δευτερόλεπτο στα 2000 - 6000 counts. 
Και με λύπη μου διαπιστώνω οτι ακόμα και κάτι τελευταία 20.000 counts πάνε μέχρι 2.5 φορές, και ακόμα και ένα στα 50.000 counts και πάλι σέρνετε με δειγματοληψία στις 2.5 φορές ..  

Το Fluke 87-5  στα 6000 counts έχει *πέντε* φορές  ρυθμό δειγματοληψίας το δευτερόλεπτο.
Και το τελευταίο Agilent U1272A έχει *εφτά* φορές στα 30.000 counts.   

Για το Fluke 289C, δεν το εχω ψάξει, ας μας πει ο kitMAN πόσα πιάνει στο κοντέρ. 

Προσωπικά εχω άπειρα παραδείγματα, και μπόλικες προσωπικές εμπειρίες, 
ώστε να επιχειρηματολογώ για ώρες μέρες για το θέμα.

Θαυμάστε το μοντελάκι του 2006 με βραβείο, που μας κουβάλησε η Ελληνική *Amarad Electronics Hellas .* 
http://www.eevblog.com/forum/index.php?topic=5003.0 

*Ντροπή τους*, που κουβάλησαν ένα τέτοιο σκουπίδι στην Ελληνική επικράτεια. 

Πάω πάλι Κουρτίνα, πείτε τα εσείς..

----------


## fmav

Και έλεγα πότε θα εμφανιστεί ο "ειδικός"! Είναι αλήθεια ότι προσπάθησα αρκετά στο provoking για να τον βγάλω από την κουρτίνα... :Wink: 






> ...σκοράρισε με το αξιόλογο όργανο, διότι εντόπισε ripple κατά λάθος και εξεπίτηδες.
> Η μεθοδολογία εντοπισμού της βλάβης είναι σωστή, δε σηκώνει σχολιασμό.



Και βέβαια σηκώνει σχολιασμό! Δηλαδή το ripple (κυμάτωση) εσύ τη μετράς με τη λειτουργία καταγραφής (logging), όπου εμφανίζονται τα μέγιστα και ελάχιστα σε κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα?!!!
Είπαμε (αλλά δεν το εμπεδώσαμε κάποιοι), το πρόβλημα ΔΕΝ ήταν κυμάτωσης και δη 50Hz(αλλιώς θα την έδειχνε το πανάκριβο πολύμετρο στη λειτουργία AC). Ήταν πρόβλημα transient, το οποίο το πολύμετρο πολύ σωστά βρήκε (αν και το 287 μπορεί να μετρήσει transients μέχρι 250μs, δηλαδή 4kHz, δηλαδή τίποτα...), όμως η ερμηνεία ήταν λάθος. Δεν κατηγορώ το πολύμετρο, ούτε καν τον χρήστη για την άγνοιά του. Απλά λέω ότι το καλύτερο όργανο να έχεις, δε σε βοηθάει αν δεν έχεις το κατάλληλο θεωρητικό υπόβαθρο για να το χρησιμοποιήσεις σωστά. Όπως επίσης λέω ότι τα περισσότερα σφάλματα ακόμη και με το καλύτερο πολύμετρο δεν μπορείς να τα εντοπίσεις (βάλε το Agilent U1272Α να μετρήσει αυτό που είπα: ripple στα 50Hz και πάνω σε αυτό άλλο ripple στα 10kHz)






> *Για τον Φάνη* τι να πω ?, ο κλασικός Ελληνας που λόγο άγνοιας κοιτάει τον αριθμό των ψηφίων. 
> Πιστεύω οτι σήμερα έμαθε οτι όταν τα πολλααααααά ψηφία συνδυάζονται με μια πολύ γρήγορη ψηφιακή μηχανή,
> τότε έχεις ένα πραγματικό όργανο. 
> 
> Το Fluke 87-5 στα 6000 counts έχει *πέντε* φορές ρυθμό δειγματοληψίας το δευτερόλεπτο.
> Και το τελευταίο Agilent U1272A έχει *εφτά* φορές στα 30.000 counts.



!!! Εδώ τώρα τι να απαντήσω? Να πω ότι εντυπωσιάστηκα? Να πω ότι είναι πολλά τα 7Hz δειγματοληψία? Nα πω ότι με 7Hz δειγματοληψία μπορείς να πιάσεις μεταβολές τάσεων ταχύτατες, περίπου 3.5Hz max? Να πω ότι με ένα τόσο γρήγορο όργανο δεν υπάρχει βλάβη που μπορεί να ξεφύγει?
Κυριάκο, νομίζω το έχουμε ξαναπεί. Ο καθένας μπορεί να έχει το πάθος του και τα χόμπυ του, ο καθένας μπορεί να πορώνεται με κάτι και να το υποστηρίζει φανατικά. Όμως σε παρακαλώ, για θέματα που έχεις πλήρη άγνοια μη προσπαθείς να πείσεις άλλους και κυρίως να τους χαρακτηρίσεις. Διαφορετικά κινδυνεύεις να χαρακτηριστείς εσύ "ο κλασσικός Έλληνας" που το παίζει "προπονητής" χωρίς να "έχει παίξει μπάλα" ποτέ του...

----------


## electron

> ασχετο/σχετικό electron ποσο απόκλιση έχει το Uni-t σε μια κυματομορφη 50hz πχ ? (ΑC μέτρηση φυσικά)  (ποιο πολύ ρωτάω γιατι εχω σταμπάρει ενα uni-t 81b και θέλω καμια άποψη



Όσων αφορά την απόκλιση δεν θα έλεγα ότι έχει μεγάλη σε σχέση με το fluke. Εκεί όμως που υστερεί (το uni-t), είναι σε περιπτώσεις ripple όπως αναφέρθηκε.

----------


## MacGyver

Οι γνωστές ατέρμονες, οργανολάγνες κουβέντες γύρω από τα ποιο απλά και χαζά όργανα, και μάλιστα πολλές φορές προς ανθρώπους οι οποίοι ίσως ακόμα δεν έχουν ανοίξει βιβλιάριο ενσήμων (και ίσως δεν ανοίξουν ποτέ), με προτροπές για αγορά ‘true Rms δοκιμαστικών κατσαβιδιών ’ αξίας 500€.

  Και όλα αυτά σε μία εποχή που αν είναι τυχεροί και αλλάξουν καμία καμμένη λάμπα στην γιαγιά της γειτονιάς, ίσως να εξοικονομήσουν στην καλύτερη κανένα πεντόευρο.

  Συμβουλές στην σκιά της ανεργίας και της χρεωκοπίας για ... επενδύσεις ύψους μηνιάτικου σε ένα ….. πολύμετρο !!!

    Συμβουλές με σκεπτικό ανάλογο της χρήσης των πιστωτικών καρτών και δανείων σε ανόητες καταναλωτικές αγορές, σπίτια και αυτοκίνητα ακριβότερα από ότι πραγματικά χρειαζόμαστε.
Και να που τώρα ήρθε η ώρα, οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς να βγουν στους δρόμους ζητώντας δουλειά και ρύθμιση χρεών.

  Σκληρό;
Τραγικό;
  Αληθινό !!

----------

fmav (02-10-11), 

Nemmesis (02-10-11)

----------


## RF.123

παιδια ακουστε μια συμβουλη απο εναν παλιο ηλεκτρονικο που τωρα εργαζεται σε βιομηχανια< γιατι εκλεισε το εργαστηριοτου> τα ηλεκτρονικα ειναι ατελειωτα και οσες πληροφορειες εχουμε τοσο καλυτερα  αποτελεσματα θα εχουμε -στην δουλεια αυτη ειμαστε ολοι παθιασμενοι -κρατατε χαμηλους τους τονους χρειαζομαστε καθε πληροφορια - και καθε μερα θα μαθαινουμε αν θελουμε να συνεχισουμε να ειμαστε και να εργαζομαστε σαν ηλεκτρονικοι

----------


## SRF

Το θέμα είναι λιγάκι πιό σύνθετο... 
Αν και επί άλλων θεμάτων δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να συμφωνούσα ίσως ποτέ με τον fmav, στο συγκεκριμένο είμαι τεχνικά υποχρεωμένος να συμφωνήσω σχεδόν ολοκληρωτικά! 
Ούτε εποχές είναι για άσκοπα έξοδα, ούτε και ένα πανάκριβο ειδικά για σήμερα πολύμετρο θα του έλυνε ως δια μαγείας κάθε πρόβλημά του όπως αυτά που αναφέρει! Και συμφωνώ ότι πολλές βλάβες μπορούν να εντοπιστούν αρχικώς ακόμα και από το σχέδιο μιας συσκευής, με το σωστό θεωρητικό υπόβαθρο!!! Οπότε και αυτό είναι εξίσου σημαντικό ως ένα νοητικό "πολύμετρο" αρχικής ένδειξης! 

Και ναι μεν δεν είναι καθόλου μεμπτό να αποκτάς τα καλύτερα δυνατόν όργανα, αλλά να ξέρουμε και το γιατί και ποιό όργανο απαιτείται για κάθε σωστή μέτρηση!!! 

Το "πείραμα" του KitMan δείχνει ακριβώς αυτό! Ναι μεν άλλο έδειχνε το ένα & το άλλο, αλλά στην πραγματική του βλάβη, ΔΕΝ είχε σίγουρα ένα ωραίο ημίτονο επιπρόσθετα σε μια συνεχή τάση! Το πιθανότερο είναι όντως αυτό που ο fmav ανάφερε παρακάτω! Είχε παλμούς μικρής διάρκειας, ΑΣΧΕΤΟΥΣ με 50 κύκλους... εκτός αν το "παλμοτροφοδοτικό" του ήταν εργαζόμενο σε 50Hz !!! δηλαδή ήταν απλά ένας Μ/Τ στην είσοδό του... προ μιάς ανορθώσεως και μιας σταθεροποιήσεως!!! 

Το θέμα όμως δεν είναι καν αυτό! 
Η ουσία του αρχικού ερωτήματος κατ' εμέ είναι ο σκοπός αγοράς ενός οργάνου τελικώς! 
ΑΝ μιλάμε για ερασιτεχνική η ημιεπαγγελματική χρήση, τότε είναι θέμα βαλαντίου και τρέλλας (με την καλή έννοια) του χρήστη / αγοραστή το αν θα ξοδέψει στις σημερινές εποχές ένα ποσό ΧΧΧ έναντι ενός ΧΧ για να ΒΛΕΠΕΙ (ενδεικτικά) τα ηλεκτρικά μεγέθη σε επισκευές σε άτακτο χρονικά όριο, που ίσως αποδίδουν τελικά λιγότερο από το 1/20 της αξίας του οργάνου που θα αποκτήσει!!! Βεβαίως ΑΝ έχει οικονομική δυνατότητα να αποκτήσει κάτι όντως καλύτερο, και το θέλει, ας το κάνει! Καλό θα του είναι, αν και ίσως όχι απαραίτητο!!! 

Από την άλλη, μιλάτε για μετρήσεις ΑΚΡΙΒΕΙΑΣ... σε επαγγελματικούς χώρους, και μάλιστα βιομηχανίες!!! όπου εκεί το να "παίζεις" με ενδεικτικά όργανα μοιάζει ίσως ανέφικτο! Ναι, μπορείς και πρέπει να έχεις όντως όργανα πρώτου κλιμακίου αναγνώρισης βλαβών! Αλλά μιλάμε σοβαρά όταν λέτε ότι σε βιομηχανίες με μηχανήματα εκατοντάδων χιλιάδων η εκατομμυρίων ευρώ... με μικροελεγκτές, αυτοματισμούς υπερακριβείας, μοτέρ, κανονισμούς ασφαλείας, κλπ, βασίζεστε σε ένα πολύμετρο και μάλιστα φθηνό κινέζικο, για επισκεύη σε Component Level? Εντάξει, αν μιλάμε σε Board level, να πούμε ότι στο ελάχιστο η ίδια η βιομηχανία ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙΤΑΙ να έχει διαθέση στον υπεύθυνο τεχνικό της τουλάχιστον ένα η το δυνατόν άριστο όργανο ενδεικτικών μετρήσεων! Δηλαδή ναι, Κυριάκο, η βιομηχανία θα έπρεπε να διαθέτει η ίδια τουλάχιστον 1 FLUKE η AGILENT η και άλλα που δεν έχετε καν αναφέρει ως τώρα, και μάλιστα όχι τα μικρά φθηνά μοντέλα αυτών!!! Αλλά μια βιομηχανία δεν θα έπρεπε να περιοριστεί σε αυτά! Θα έπρεπε απαραιτήτως να έχει στην διάθεσή σας ΚΑΙ τα όργανα δευτέρου κλιμακίου, που ΔΕΝ είναι απλά κάποια πολυμετράκια ακόμα και των 500 Γιούρο! Μοιάζει σαν να μιλάμε για ένα εξουσιοδοτημένο συνεργείο όπου για εργαλεία του έχει μόνο ένα σφυρί & ένα κατσαβίδι!!! Και περιμένει να φτιάξει & την Ρολς Ρόϋς!!! Αστεία λέμε νομίζω! 

Συμπέρασμα? Μια βιομηχανία, με μηχανές εκατομμυρίων ευρώ, που τσιγκουνεύεται να έχει έστω έναν παλμογράφο (σήμερα ψηφιακό, έστω και κινέζικο, γιατί να πως κανέναν Le Croy, Tek, Fluke, θα πέσουν να με φάνε μερικοί) και επαφίεται σε κοινά πολυμετράκια ενώ απαιτεί επισκευή σε επίπεδο μέχρι και εξαρτήματος από τους τεχνικούς της, είναι δεδομένο ότι προορίζεται μαθηματικώς προς κλείσιμο! Δεν τηρεί ούτε καν τα βασικά αναγραφόμενα σε εγχειρήδια των ίδιων των μηχανημάτων της αν δουλεύει έτσι! 

Είναι σαφέστατα άποψή μου βεβαίως, ότι τα σοβαρά όργανα κάνουν τον "μάστορα"!!! όταν αυτός ξέρει ΓΙΑΤΙ τα έχει, ΠΩΣ δουλεύουν, και ΠΟΙΑ μέτρηση κάνει το καθένα τους!!!  Δηλαδή κάνουν την διαφορά στον "μάστορα" στην ουσία! 

Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος άλλωστε που επιννοηθήκαν διάφορα όργανα μέσα σε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια εξέλιξης της ηλεκτρονικής! Η εξέλιξη τους προέκυψε από την εξέλιξη της ηλεκτρονικής, αλλά και η ηλεκτρονική εξελίχθηκε εξ' αιτίας της εξέλιξης των μετρητικών εργαλείων αυτής! 
Η ανάγκη να δούμε αυτό που ένα τυφλό πολύμετρο δεν μπορούσε, έδωσε όργανα όπως παλμογράφους, κλπ! Λέτε όλοι να είναι τόσο χαζοί, που ενώ θα κάναν σωστά την δουλειά τους με ένα πολύμετρο έστω της FLUKE, έφτιαξαν και παλμογράφους, λογικούς αναλυτές, συχνόμετρα, αναλυτές φάσματος, κλπ? 

Σε επίπεδο βιομηχανίας, δεν νοείται να έχεις ένα πολύμετρο και να παραμένεις μονόφθαλμος! 
Σε επίπεδο προσωπικό, για επισκευές ευτελούς αξίας, δεν νοείται να έχεις πάντα έναν Le Croy δίπλα σου, εκτός και να το αντέχεις, και το γουστάρεις κιόλας!!! 
Και όπως είπε ο fmav, και εδώ αναγκάζομαι να είμαι απόλυτα σύμφωνως μαζί του, όντως ΔΕΝ είναι εποχές για ουσιαστικώς άσκοπα έξοδα, για όργανα που δεν είναι πραγματικά πολύ ανώτερα σε "ξεστράβωμα" από ότι ήδη έχεις, εκτός και αν δεν είσαι εντός εποχής! 
Καλημέρα μας!!!

----------

fmav (02-10-11)

----------


## MegaVolt

Συναδελφοι και μη, νομιζω πως υπωθηκαν πολλα πραγματα τα οποια δεν  αφορουν την ερωτηση του θεματοθετη. (μεχρι και για δοκιμαστικα true rms  διαβασαμε)
Ο ανθρωπος τονισε πως ειναιο τεχνικος ΒΙΟΜΗΧΑΝΙΑΣ. 
Εκει  για χιλιους δυο λογους δεν παιζεις με τα οργανακια. Οσοι προτεινουν  φθηνες κινεζιές αναρωτιεμαι θα βαζαν ποτε τους ακροδεκτες τους σε μπαρες  ενος inverter τη στιγμη που λειτουργει? 
Οποιος απαντησει "ναι" μαλλον δεν καταλαβε την ερωτηση. 
Συγνωμη  αλλα με καποια πραγματα δεν παιζουνε, κι επιπλεον οταν καποιος μαθει με  καλα οργανα ειναι λογικο τα υπολοιπα -ισως με μερικες εξαιρεσεις- να τα  βλεπει σκουπιδια γιατι ολο και καπου θα υστερουν ενω ενα καλο οργανο  δεν υστερει πουθενα.
Απο κει και περα νομιζω πως αν υπαρχει προβλημα βαλαντιων καλυτερα ενα μεταχειρισμενο καλο οργανο παρα κινεζιές.
Δεν ειναι οργανολαγνεια αλλα καθαρη αναγγη.
Επισεις  οπως και να το κανουμε σε καποιες δουλειες λογο ανταγωνισμου πρεπει να  δειχνειος και στον πελατη πως εισαι τελειος (κοινως με καθαρα Ελληνικα  "να πουλας μουρη"). Και οι "ποντοι" που θα παρει καποιος οταν οι πελατες  (οι εκπροσωποι τους τεσπα) τον βλεπουν με  αριστο εξοπλισμο δεν ειναι  κατι ασημαντο.

----------


## MegaVolt

> Συμπέρασμα? Μια βιομηχανία, με μηχανές εκατομμυρίων ευρώ, που τσιγκουνεύεται να έχει έστω έναν παλμογράφο (σήμερα ψηφιακό, έστω και κινέζικο, γιατί να πως κανέναν Le Croy, Tek, Fluke, θα πέσουν να με φάνε μερικοί) και επαφίεται σε κοινά πολυμετράκια ενώ απαιτεί επισκευή σε επίπεδο μέχρι και εξαρτήματος από τους τεχνικούς της, είναι δεδομένο ότι προορίζεται μαθηματικώς προς κλείσιμο! Δεν τηρεί ούτε καν τα βασικά αναγραφόμενα σε εγχειρήδια των ίδιων των μηχανημάτων της αν δουλεύει έτσι!




Αστο φιλε μου, σε καποιους χωρους αυτο ειναι πραγματικα πονεμενη ιστορια.
Βεβαια το οτι δεν εχουν καταρτησμενο προσωπικο και σοβαρα οργανα εμας -τους εξωτερικους συνεργατες- μας καρασυμφερει γιατι αλλιως θα πειναγαμε.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Το θέμα είναι λιγάκι πιό σύνθετο... 
> 
> *Είναι σαφέστατα άποψή μου βεβαίως, ότι τα σοβαρά όργανα κάνουν τον "μάστορα"!!! όταν αυτός ξέρει ΓΙΑΤΙ τα έχει, ΠΩΣ δουλεύουν, και ΠΟΙΑ μέτρηση κάνει το καθένα τους!!!  Δηλαδή κάνουν την διαφορά στον "μάστορα" στην ουσία!*



Είσαι Θεός ήλιος καλοκαιρινός, και δυστυχώς σε θέλω σαν τρελός ....   (Τραγουδάκι ) :Biggrin: 

Το σημείο που με διχάζει, στην περιγραφή σου που πραγματικά μίλησε στο είναι μου,
είναι ότι η δημόσια αποκάλυψη του γιατί ? ( υπερέχει η μια ή η άλλη συσκευή μέτρησης *με παράδειγμα*), σε αναγκάζει να αποκαλύψεις, την πολύτιμη ατομική σου γνώση σε τρίτους, πράγμα που εγώ μισώ, διότι κανένας μέχρι σήμερα δεν μου χάρισε τίποτα.
Για αυτό περιορίζω την συνεισφορά στο ίντερνετ, αναγνωρίζοντας τα θετικά χαρακτηριστικά του οργάνου,
και ελπίζω ότι οι έμπειροι που θα τα διαβάσουν, θα κερδίσουν από την ενημέρωση και μόνο.

Θα μπορούσαν και από μόνοι τους (οι έμπειροι ) να θυσιάσουν χρόνο και χρήμα, και να δημιουργήσουν ιδία αντίληψη,
αλλά εάν όλοι μας ψήναμε και το δικό μας ψωμί, φτιάχναμε και τα υδραυλικά στο σπίτι μας, βάφαμε και το σπίτι,
κάναμε και τον αγρότη για να έχουμε φρέσκα καρότα, δεν θα έμενε χρόνος για χαρούμε την τη ζωή.               






> Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος άλλωστε που επιννοηθήκαν διάφορα όργανα μέσα σε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια εξέλιξης της ηλεκτρονικής! Η εξέλιξη τους προέκυψε από την εξέλιξη της ηλεκτρονικής, αλλά και η ηλεκτρονική εξελίχθηκε εξ' αιτίας της εξέλιξης των μετρητικών εργαλείων αυτής! 
> Η ανάγκη να δούμε αυτό που ένα τυφλό πολύμετρο δεν μπορούσε, έδωσε όργανα όπως παλμογράφους, κλπ! Λέτε όλοι να είναι τόσο χαζοί, που ενώ θα κάναν σωστά την δουλειά τους με ένα πολύμετρο έστω της FLUKE, *έφτιαξαν και παλμογράφους, λογικούς αναλυτές, συχνόμετρα, αναλυτές φάσματος, κλπ?*



Μου το χάλασες τώρα ...  :Smile: 
 Και τιμωρείσαι με την τιμωρία του να μείνεις με το δεξί πόδι σηκωμένο για ένα τέταρτο.
Διέγραψες την τεχνική  ιεραρχία  .. Βοηθός  - Τεχνίτης - Αρχιτεχνίτης - Εργοδηγός - Υπομηχανικός - Μηχανικός - Προϊστάμενος.
Όπου ο καθένας έχει τα δικά του κλαπατσίμπαλα ως εργαλεία, *λόγο διαφορετικού γνωστικού επιπέδου.* 

Είναι παράλογο να ζητάς από τον Αρχιτεχνίτη να κουβαλάει στην πλάτη αναλυτή φάσματος των 40 κιλών. 
Και προσωπικά ούτε σήμερα που ζυγίζουν 4 κιλά θα τον κουβαλούσα.            






> Σε επίπεδο βιομηχανίας, δεν νοείται να έχεις ένα πολύμετρο και να παραμένεις μονόφθαλμος! 
> Σε επίπεδο προσωπικό, για επισκευές ευτελούς αξίας, δεν νοείται να έχεις πάντα έναν Le Croy δίπλα σου, εκτός και να το αντέχεις, και το γουστάρεις κιόλας!!! 
> Και όπως είπε ο fmav, και εδώ αναγκάζομαι να είμαι απόλυτα σύμφωνος μαζί του, όντως ΔΕΝ είναι εποχές για ουσιαστικώς άσκοπα έξοδα, για όργανα που δεν είναι πραγματικά πολύ ανώτερα σε "ξεστράβωμα" από ότι ήδη έχεις, εκτός και αν δεν είσαι εντός εποχής! 
> Καλημέρα μας!!!



*Βρε πάρτε το χαμπάρι,* το κόστος αγοράς καλών εργαλείων είναι *ατομική υποχρέωση του επαγγελματία.*  
Είδατε σε κανένα αγώνα επαγγελματικού ποδοσφαίρου , να παίζουν με μπάλα αγορασμένη από τα JAMBO & LIDL ? 



Και για δώσουμε στο μάστορα που ζήτησε πληροφορία για τα Fluke,
να μας πει τι είναι ??  ( .. Βοηθός  - Τεχνίτης - Αρχιτεχνίτης - Εργοδηγός - Υπομηχανικός - Μηχανικός - Προϊστάμενος.) 

Για να του απαντήσω.  :Wink:

----------


## RF.123

κυριοι τα πιο πανω μπορει να ειναι σωστα ομως μετα απο πολλα χρονια επισκευης συνιστω τα εξυπνα μηχανηματα δεν ειναι ακριβα αλλα σου περνουν πολυ χρονο να τα φτιαξεις αλλα μετα σου αποδιδουν πολυ καλα χρηματα σε ελαχιστο χρονο  - χρειαζεται πολυ ψαξιμο και σοβαρη εργαστηριακη δουλεια

----------


## fmav

> Είδατε σε κανένα αγώνα επαγγελματικού ποδοσφαίρου , να παίζουν με μπάλα αγορασμένη από τα JAMBO & LIDL ?



Ακριβώς εδώ θέλω να καταλήξω φίλτατε Κυριάκο. Ο Messi και μπάλα από το LIDL να του δώσεις, θα ζωγραφίσει. Ο Καραπαρχαρίδης (το όνομα τυχαίο) του Κεραυνού Ανωχωρίου (της Γ' ΕΠΣ κάποιου νομού) και μπάλα από μουντιάλ να του βάλεις να κλωτσήσει θα τη στείλει στο Θεό. Μόνο που ο Καραπαρχαρίδης δεν τρέφει αυταπάτες για να αγοράσει ακριβή μπάλα. Γνώρίζει το "βάρος" του...

----------

Nemmesis (02-10-11)

----------


## MegaVolt

> Ακριβώς εδώ θέλω να καταλήξω φίλτατε Κυριάκο. Ο Messi και μπάλα από το LIDL να του δώσεις, θα ζωγραφίσει. Ο Καραπαρχαρίδης (το όνομα τυχαίο) του Κεραυνού Ανωχωρίου (της Γ' ΕΠΣ κάποιου νομού) και μπάλα από μουντιάλ να του βάλεις να κλωτσήσει θα τη στείλει στο Θεό. Μόνο που ο Καραπαρχαρίδης δεν τρέφει αυταπάτες για να αγοράσει ακριβή μπάλα. Γνώρίζει το "βάρος" του...



Φιλε μου δεν εχεις αδικο, αλλα θα σου κανω ευθεως προσωπικα την ερωτηση που εκανα στο φλου πιο πριν: Θα εβαζες ποτε τους ακροδεκτες μιας Κινεζιάς στις μπαρες ενος inverter που λειτουργει?
Για βιομηχανια μιλαμε οχι για 220 μονοφασικο με ρελε προστασιας. (ετσι για πλακα ξεκινοντας απο το βασικο "safety first" και μετα παμε στις μετρησεις και την αξιοπιστια τους και το τι ενδειξεις θα εβγαζε η κινεζιά σε τετοια μετρηση)

----------


## SRF

> Είσαι Θεός ήλιος καλοκαιρινός, και δυστυχώς σε θέλω σαν τρελός ....   (Τραγουδάκι )
> 
> Το σημείο που με διχάζει, στην περιγραφή σου που πραγματικά μίλησε στο είναι μου,
> είναι ότι η δημόσια αποκάλυψη του γιατί ? ( υπερέχει η μια ή η άλλη συσκευή μέτρησης *με παράδειγμα*), σε αναγκάζει να αποκαλύψεις, την πολύτιμη ατομική σου γνώση σε τρίτους, πράγμα που εγώ μισώ, διότι κανένας μέχρι σήμερα δεν μου χάρισε τίποτα.
> Για αυτό περιορίζω την συνεισφορά στο ίντερνετ, αναγνωρίζοντας τα θετικά χαρακτηριστικά του οργάνου,
> και ελπίζω ότι οι έμπειροι που θα τα διαβάσουν, θα κερδίσουν από την ενημέρωση και μόνο.
> 
> Θα μπορούσαν και από μόνοι τους (οι έμπειροι ) να θυσιάσουν χρόνο και χρήμα, και να δημιουργήσουν ιδία αντίληψη,
> αλλά εάν όλοι μας ψήναμε και το δικό μας ψωμί, φτιάχναμε και τα υδραυλικά στο σπίτι μας, βάφαμε και το σπίτι,
> ...



Αυτό με τον Πάριο... μάλλον πρέπει να με ανησυχήσει! ? ! 

Κυριάκο... ειδικά αυτό που τόνισα... είναι τραγικό λάθος!!! 
Ο "αρχιτεχνίτης" όπως τον αποκαλείς, που ξέρει και σέβεται την αξία ενός πραγματικά σημαντικού οργάνου μετρήσεων & όχι απλά ενδείξεων, είμαι σίγουρος ότι ΔΕΝ θα άφηνε τον "κολαούζο", ούτε να το αγγίξει!!! 
Έχω εμπειρία επ' αυτού, όπου βοηθός... επιλεγμένος μάλιστα από εμένα τον ίδιο μέσα από 300+ υποψηφίους, πήρε στα χέρια του έναν αναλυτή φάσματος, και... "μέτρησε" για να με βγάλει από τον κόπο... !!! σε μια εργασία που είχαμε! Αν θέλεις τον αναλυτή αυτόν να στον στείλω δώρο? Χρειάζεται αλλαγή το front end mixer των 24GHz... και στοιχίζει απλά 10Κ... με την διακρίβωση παρέα μετά!!! 
Πιστεύεις ότι έχει "αγγίξει" η "μεταφέρει' έκτοτε κανένα όργανο σοβαρό? Έχει ένα Sitemaster και κινείται με αυτό ως εκεί που μπορεί... ενώ όταν απαιτείται "υψηλότερη" μέτρηση, περιμένει με τον καφέ στο χέρι! Κοστίζει λιγότερο!!! 

Όσο για το ατομική υποχρέωση... συμφωνώ ΕΝ ΜΕΡΕΙ!!! 
Μια επιχείρηση που είναι αναγκαίο για την λειτουργία της να έχει υψηλή ποιότητα σέρβις, ΔΕΝ μπορεί να βασίζεται σε ότι ο κάθε τεχνικός της πιθανώς θα έχει ο ίδιος αποφασίσει να αγοράσει, όσο καλό και να είναι αυτό! Υπάρχουν για παράδειγμα περιπτώσεις όπου ο κατασκευαστής ενός συστήματος ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙ να επισκευάζεται με συγκεκριμένη μεθοδολογία, αλλά και με συγκεκριμένα ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ μετρητικά όργανα!!! Μάλιστα σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, ίσως όχι τόσο ακραίες όσο νομίζετε, επιβάλλει και συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο οργάνου, ώστε να πιστοποιείται η ακριβής επαλήθευση της λειτουργίας ενός μηχανήματος, ω'σαν να ήταν βγαλμένο από το εργοστάσιό του την πρώτη ημέρα! 

Μια τέτοια επιχείρηση λοιπόν ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙΤΑΙ να έχει - παρέχει τα σωστά ΔΙΚΑ ΤΗΣ όργανα!!!
Άλλωστε όταν μιλάμε για σχέση μισθωτής εργασίας, νεός τεχνικού εκεί, τότε ο μισθός αντιστοιχεί στην πληρωμή της παροχής ΤΩΝ ΓΝΩΣΕΩΝ και μόνο αυτού, και όχι στην ενοικίαση παρέα με αυτόν τον τεχνικό και των όποιων απαραίτητων οργάνων που μπορεί να κοστίζουν ως αγορά ακόμα και πάνω από 100 φορές τον μισθό του! 

Την γνώση σου μισθώνουν!!! ¨οχι το σπίτι, το αυτοκίνητό σου, την κουζίνα σου, την γυναίκα σου, και τα παιδιά σου, και το εργαστήριό σου παρέα!!! 

Αν μιλάς για σύμβαση συντήρησης μεταξύ επιχειρήσεων τότε ΙΣΩΣ υπό συνθήκες να μπορεί να ΠΡΟΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΘΕΙ ΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ ΤΙΜΗΜΑΤΟΣ η εξασφάλιση και των υποστηρικτών οργάνων από αυτούς που αναλάμβάνουν την σύμβαση συντηρήσεως!!!

----------


## fmav

> Φιλε μου δεν εχεις αδικο, αλλα θα σου κανω ευθεως προσωπικα την ερωτηση που εκανα στο φλου πιο πριν: Θα εβαζες ποτε τους ακροδεκτες μιας Κινεζιάς στις μπαρες ενος inverter που λειτουργει?
> Για βιομηχανια μιλαμε οχι για 220 μονοφασικο με ρελε προστασιας. (ετσι για πλακα ξεκινοντας απο το βασικο "safety first" και μετα παμε στις μετρησεις και την αξιοπιστια τους και το τι ενδειξεις θα εβγαζε η κινεζιά σε τετοια μετρηση)



Αν και offtopic το ερώτημά σου καθώς μιλάμε για επισκευή ηλεκτρονικών και όχι για εργασία σε τάσεις δικτύου, θα σου απαντήσω σχηματικά, ότι τον Καραπαρχαρίδη καλύτερα να μην τον βάλεις να παίξει στο Wembley... Ότι μπάλα και να του δώσεις θα "καεί"...

----------

Nemmesis (02-10-11)

----------


## MegaVolt

φιλε fmav ο ηλεκτρονικος βιομηχανιας (γιατι αυτο ειπε πως ειναι ο θεματοθετης απο το αρχικο του μυνημα) εχει πολλες φορες αμεση σχεση με τα inverters και τις μπαρες τους, ετσι για αρχη και μετα θα παμε στις μετρησεις, οποτε τα οσα λες μπορει να ισχυουν για ενα χομπιστα ή για ενα ηλεκτρονικο οικιακων εφαρμογων αλλα σε καμια περιπτωση για ανθρωπο που δουλευει σε βιομηχανικα περιβαλοντα.

----------


## MegaVolt

> είμαι σίγουρος ότι ΔΕΝ θα άφηνε τον "κολαούζο", ούτε να το αγγίξει!!! 
> Έχω εμπειρία επ' αυτού, όπου βοηθός... επιλεγμένος μάλιστα από εμένα τον ίδιο μέσα από 300+ υποψηφίους, πήρε στα χέρια του έναν αναλυτή φάσματος, και... "μέτρησε" για να με βγάλει από τον κόπο... !!! σε μια εργασία που είχαμε! Αν θέλεις τον αναλυτή αυτόν να στον στείλω δώρο? Χρειάζεται αλλαγή το front end mixer των 24GHz... και στοιχίζει απλά 10Κ... με την διακρίβωση παρέα μετά!!!



καλα ειναι, τουλαχιστο αυτος το καψε, (οκ πολλα τα λεφτα αλλα το δεχομαι) εμενα ο αλλος (τεχνικος οχι βοηθος) την πρωτη μερα που ηρθε για δουλεια πηρε τον tectronix και ενα βαλιτσακι εργαλεια να παει στο καραβι κι απο τοτε δεν τον ξαναδα

----------


## MegaVolt

> Υπάρχουν για παράδειγμα περιπτώσεις όπου ο κατασκευαστής ενός συστήματος ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙ να επισκευάζεται με συγκεκριμένη μεθοδολογία, αλλά και με συγκεκριμένα ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ μετρητικά όργανα!!! Μάλιστα σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, ίσως όχι τόσο ακραίες όσο νομίζετε, επιβάλλει και συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο οργάνου, ώστε να πιστοποιείται η ακριβής επαλήθευση της λειτουργίας ενός μηχανήματος, ω'σαν να ήταν βγαλμένο από το εργοστάσιό του την πρώτη ημέρα!



δεν ειναι ακραιο, στα marine υπαρχει πιστοποιηση για συγκεκριμενα οργανα

----------


## SRF

> καλα ειναι, τουλαχιστο αυτος το καψε, (οκ πολλα τα λεφτα αλλα το δεχομαι) εμενα ο αλλος (τεχνικος οχι βοηθος) την πρωτη μερα που ηρθε για δουλεια πηρε τον tectronix και ενα βαλιτσακι εργαλεια να παει στο καραβι κι απο τοτε δεν τον ξαναδα




 :Lol:  
Μην μου πεις!!! Είχε έρθει ένας κάποτε το 1993 η 1994 και πουλούσε έναν tektronix 2465Β χύμα, κοντά στην μαρίνα ζέας στο μαγαζί ενός γνωστού!!! Λες???  
 :Confused1:   :Biggrin:

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> *Για βιομηχανια μιλαμε,*  οχι για 220 μονοφασικο με ρελε προστασιας. (ετσι για πλακα ξεκινοντας απο το βασικο "safety first" και μετα παμε στις μετρησεις και την αξιοπιστια τους και το τι ενδειξεις θα εβγαζε η κινεζιά σε τετοια μετρηση)



Νίκο .. είσαι στην Ελλάδα.
Ο Ελληνας μάστορας , μαθαίνει το κίνδυνο με παραδείγματα. 
Οταν θα σκάσει ο πινάκας του υποσταθμού, κοπούν οι μπάρες σε χίλια κομμάτια, ακουστεί το υπόκουφο μπαμ σε ακτίνα χιλίων μέτρων,
μυρίσει η ατμόσφαιρα καμένο καλώδιο σε ακτίνα 200 μέτρων, δει και μια μπάλα φωτιάς να τον κυνηγά, τότε έκπληκτος *μαθαίνει.* 


Τελος δεν μπορούν κάποιοι να κατανοήσουν το θέμα περί αξιοπιστίας μέτρησης γιατί είναι μόνοι τους και έχουν ένα όργανο μόνο. 

Οταν εχω δυο η περισσότερους ηλεκτρολόγους, και ο καθένας έχει ένα δικής του επιλογής όργανο. 
Εαν τους ρωτήσω πόσα βολτ μέτρησες στην τροφοδοσία του πανάκριβου μας CNC, θα μου δώσουν τέσσερις διαφορετικές μετρήσεις !! 
Εαν καει ο εγκεφαλος του πανακριβου CNC από υπέρταση, την ζημιά θα την φάει το εργοστάσιο. 

Οχι κύριοι, θα σας χορηγήσω σωστά όργανα , τα οποία μπορούν να ελέγχονται σε κάποια χρονικά διαστήματα, για να παίρνω μια αξιόπιστη απάντηση από όποιον ηλεκτρολόγο και να στείλω. 

*Φάνη      * 
Σταμάτα τα μπαλαδόρικα συμπεράσματα,  άμα η μπάλα δεν έχει το κατάλληλο βάρος, και δεν είναι τελείως στρόγγυλη,
οχι γκολ , ούτε ελέφαντα δεν πετυχαίνεις έξω από την μικρή περιοχή.

----------


## SRF

> δεν ειναι ακραιο, στα marine υπαρχει πιστοποιηση για συγκεκριμενα οργανα



Ακριβώς... για τέτοια περίπτωση μιλάω αλλά για επισκευή ΠΝ!!!

----------


## MegaVolt

οχι, το 97 εγινε αυτο... 
Κι εμενα κατα καιρους εχουν ερθει διαφορα κλεφτρονια προσπαθοντας να πουλησουν πραγματα που δεν ξερουν τι ειναι. Εκει μπαινει το ηθικο δειλημα... (μια φορα παντως να πω την αληθεια αγορασα κατι reapeters και μια γυροσφαιρα αφου ο τυπος τα εδινε ολα μαζι 30 χιλιαδες δραχμες)

----------


## SRF

Και η εταιρεία που ήταν τότε ο φίλος μου τον αγόρασε, τότε για... 100.000δρχ!!! Λιγότερο πολύ από έναν μισθό του φίλου μου εκείνη την εποχή! Και η πλάκα είναι ότι η εταιρεία αυτή έκλεισε τελικώς και κανένας δεν ξέρει τι έγινε αυτός ο 2465Β... 
Easy come... easy go!!!

----------


## MegaVolt

> Ακριβώς... για τέτοια περίπτωση μιλάω αλλά για επισκευή ΠΝ!!!



ΠΝ=Πολεμικο Ναυτικο? εκει αν δεν εχεις τα συγκεκριμενα που απαιτουνται απλα δεν παιρνεις τη δουλεια. Μεχρι συγκεκριμενες θερμογραφικες καμερες της fluke ζητανε που εχουν 14 χιλιαρικα...
Βεβαια η συνεργασια με το δημοσιο ειναι λιγο δικοπο μαχαιρι για να πεις πως επενδυεις ωστε να συνεργαστεις μαζι τους.

----------


## MegaVolt

> Νίκο .. είσαι στην Ελλάδα.
> Ο Ελληνας μάστορας , μαθαίνει το κίνδυνο με παραδείγματα. 
> Οταν θα σκάσει ο πινάκας του υποσταθμού, κοπούν οι μπάρες σε χίλια κομμάτια, ακουστεί το υπόκουφο μπαμ σε ακτίνα χιλίων μέτρων,
> μυρίσει η ατμόσφαιρα καμένο καλώδιο σε ακτίνα 200 μέτρων, δει και μια μπάλα φωτιάς να τον κυνηγά, τότε έκπληκτος *μαθαίνει.*



Κυριακο, αυτο δεν το δεχομαι για ανθρωπο που πασαρεται ως επαγγελματιας και ειδικος πανω σε μηχανηματα εκατομμυριων.
Δε μπορει ο καθε ενας με ενα πολυμετρο στην κολοτσεπη κι ενα δοκιμαστικο να πεισει πως ειναι τεχνικος αξιωσεων. Βεβαια πολλοι λογο χαμηλου κοστους θα τον προτιμησουν (εχω δει πολλα τετοια παραδειγματα) αλλα μετα αυτος ο ανθρωπος θα τους στοιχισει 10 φορες παραπανω (ειναι η φαση που γινομαι χαιρεκακος)

----------


## selectronic

Να πω κι εγώ την ταπεινή μου γνώμη:

  Πρώτων, όταν είσαι επαγγελματίας και θες ένα εργαλείο, δεν παίρνεις από το καλάθι στο παζάρι. Ψάχνεις κάτι που θα έχει πάνω από όλα κάποια αντοχή στον χρόνο, ασχέτως με τα χαρακτηριστικά και τις δυνατότητές του. Δεν παίρνει ένα κατσαβίδι των 0.50ευρώ που μετά από μία-δύο βδομάδες δεν θα έχει μύτη. Και στο πολύμετρο λοιπόν αυτό προτείνω, να είναι κάποιας ποιότητας πάνω απ’ όλα. Όχι ότι ο κάθε ηλεκτρολόγος πρέπει να έχει 600ευρώ πολύμετρο, αλλά και των 40ευρώ δεν του κάνει, υπάρχουν και μέσες λύσεις.

  Δεύτερον, το τι δυνατότητες πρέπει να έχει το πολύμετρο που θέλει ο φίλος, εξαρτάτε από την περιγραφή της δουλειάς του και τις αρμοδιότητές του στην θέση που έχει. Δεν μπορεί ο καθένα να μαντέψει τι μπορεί και τι δεν μπορεί να του φανεί χρήσιμο. Όπως και δεν ψάχνεις να έχει το πολύμετρο την Χ δυνατότητα γιατί ίσως-μπορεί-παίζει-κάποτε να τύχει να χρειαστώ και spectrum analyzer (αυτό κυρίως όταν υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά στην τιμή). Άλλο να είσαι ηλεκτρολόγος σε ένα εργοστάσιο, και άλλο να σου πρέπει να επισκευάζεις πλακέτες σε επίπεδο μΕ SMD κτλ, δεν είναι ίδιες οι ανάγκες σου (εκτός αν είσαι το παιδί για όλες τις δουλειές).

  Εγώ λοιπόν προτείνω να σκεφτεί καλά τι δυνατότητες *πρέπει* να έχει το όργανο που θα πάρει, και μετά να ψάξει σε σοβαρές μάρκες (δεν χρειάζεται σώνει και καλά FLUKE) να βρεί κάτι που να του ταιριάζει στις δυνατότητες και στην τσέπη.

----------


## MegaVolt

> Άλλο να είσαι ηλεκτρολόγος σε ένα εργοστάσιο, και άλλο να σου πρέπει να επισκευάζεις πλακέτες σε επίπεδο μΕ SMD κτλ, δεν είναι ίδιες οι ανάγκες σου *(εκτός αν είσαι το παιδί για όλες τις δουλειές).*



Κοκκινο του λαθους φυσικα...
Διορθωση: εκτος κι αν εισαι τεχνικος με @@ !
Δε βλεπω τιποτα κακο στο να παιζει καποιος απο το επιπεδο του μηχανικου και του κατασκευαστη εως το επιπεδο επισκευης πλακετας, το αντιθετο μαλιστα...

----------


## selectronic

> Κοκκινο του λαθους φυσικα...
> Διορθωση: εκτος κι αν εισαι τεχνικος με @@ !
> Δε βλεπω τιποτα κακο στο να παιζει καποιος απο το επιπεδο του μηχανικου και του κατασκευαστη εως το επιπεδο επισκευης πλακετας, το αντιθετο μαλιστα...



  Η λέξη-κλειδί είναι *ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟΣ*


  Αν δεν δουλεύει ένα PLC, βεβαίως και θα ανοίξω το module εξόδου, και πιθανόν να διορθώσω κάποιο καμένο TRIAC/RELE. Αν είναι όλα καλά εκεί, βεβαίως και θα ανοίξω το κεντρικό module, αλλά αν δεν δώ κάτι «έξω-έξω» δεν θα ψάξω με παλμογράφο κτλ το γιατί ο επεξεργαστής δεν παίζει ή όλη την motherboard για καμένα SMD *γιατί είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος και όχι ηλεκτρονικός* !!!



  Τώρα αν ο εργοδότης έχει την απαίτηση να είσαι ο σούπερ-μάστορας ηλεκτρολόγος-ηλεκτρονικός-υδραυλικός-λογιστής (που συμβαίνει πολλές φορές, ιδιαιτέρα σε μικρές εταιρίες), τότε πάμε αλλού…


ΥΓ.
  Δυστυχώς τα ηλεκτρονικά έχουν μπει παντού (μόνο σε… παντόφλες δεν έχω δει ακόμα) και αυτό περιπλέκει λίγο τα πράγματα, κυρίως για «παλιούς» μάστορες…

----------


## MegaVolt

κι αν εισαι ηλεκτρονικος που τα κανει ολα αυτα και μπαινει και πιο βαθια ποια ειναι η λεξη κλειδι? 


Υπαρχουν και τετοιοι τεχνικοι... οχι πολλοι -ευτυχως- αλλα υπαρχουν

----------


## selectronic

Ουπς, συγγνώμη λάθος. Τώρα που ξαναβλέπω το πρώτο ποστ…Πως εγώ νόμιζα ότι ο φίλος που άνοιξε το θέμα είπε ότι ήταν «ηλεκτρολόγος σε βιομηχανία» και όχι ηλεκτρονικός…

----------


## MegaVolt

οκ γιατι παραξενευτηκα με την απαντηση σου  :Lol:  γιατι ο ηλεκτρονικος βιομηχανιας ειναι και ηλεκτρολογος και μηχανικος και τα παντα... (ειδικα αν μιλησουμε για marine επιβαλεται να εισαι οχι λιγο απ ολα αλλα απλως ΑΠ ΟΛΑ)

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> *Διορθωση: εκτος κι αν εισαι τεχνικος με @@ !*



Με έκανες και γέλασα. 

Που να ξέρουν τα παιδάκια, ότι τον πρώτο χρόνο  ο ηλεκτρονικός στη βιομηχανία, μαθαίνει λιμάρισμα και τρύπες με το δράπανο,
δεν το αφήνουν να ακουμπήσει τίποτα άλλο. 
Η ενασχόληση με αντικείμενα πιο πολύπλοκα , γίνεται σταδιακά κερδίζοντας σιγά σιγά και μέρα με την μέρα,  την εμπιστοσύνη των ανώτερων του.

Και έτσι .... είσαι δεν είσαι τεχνικός με @@@@  ... τρύπες θα κάνεις στην αρχή.

----------


## MegaVolt

> Με έκανες και γέλασα. 
> 
> Που να ξέρουν τα παιδάκια, ότι τον πρώτο χρόνο  ο ηλεκτρονικός στη βιομηχανία, μαθαίνει λιμάρισμα και τρύπες με το δράπανο,
> δεν το αφήνουν να ακουμπήσει τίποτα άλλο. 
> Η ενασχόληση με αντικείμενα πιο πολύπλοκα , γίνεται σταδιακά κερδίζοντας σιγά σιγά και μέρα με την μέρα,  την εμπιστοσύνη των ανώτερων του.
> 
> Και έτσι .... είσαι δεν είσαι τεχνικός με @@@@  ... τρύπες θα κάνεις στην αρχή.



Θα μαθουν που θα παει?  :Lol:  αυτο ειναι πιο soft απο το να μαθαινουν με εκρηξεις σε υποσταθμους τι οργανα ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ να χρησιμοποιουν...


βασικα σε αυτους τους χωρους, εισαι δεν εισαι τεχνικος με @@ ειτε θα γινεις ειτε θα εξαφανιστεις

----------


## selectronic

Πάντως αφού είναι ηλεκτρονικός ο φίλος Νίκος και αν δεν σχέδια για κάποια αλλαγή καριέρας σύντομα, πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να επενδύσει σε ένα καλό πολύμετρο, όσο αντέχει και η τσέπη του βέβαια (είναι και δύσκολοι οι καιροί).

----------


## SRF

> Πάντως *αφού είναι ηλεκτρονικός* ο φίλος Νίκος και αν δεν σχέδια για κάποια αλλαγή καριέρας σύντομα, πιστεύω ότι *θα πρέπει να επενδύσει σε ένα καλό πολύμετρο*, όσο αντέχει και η τσέπη του βέβαια (είναι και δύσκολοι οι καιροί).



Μάλιστα! Επειδή είναι ηλεκτρονικός! 
Αν ήταν ηλεκτρολόγος δηλαδή ΔΕΝ θα ίσχυε κατ' εσέ το ίδιο? Γατί πιθανώς ο ηλεκτρολόγος θα το ψυχανεμιστεί, η θα καταλάβει την αύρα της βλάβης ίσως? 
Προσωπικά ως ηλεκτρονικός θα περίμενα να ρωτήσει πλέον πόσο έχει ένας παλμογράφος ψηφιακός αντί ένα πολύμετρο, ΑΝ έχει να διαθέσει μέχρι και 500 Γιούρια! 
Όσο για το ΑΝ είναι η όχι βαρύτερος ένας ψηφιακός σήμερα παλμογράφος, έστω κίνας... και ίσως δεν θέλει 'έξτρα' βάρη στην δουλειά του, από ένα πολύμετρο FLUKE ? 
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ!!! 


Αλλά το σίγουρο είναι ότι, "σκονίζεται πολύ" ...

----------


## MegaVolt

Μαλλον οι εξω δεν εχουν καταλαβει πως στο βιομηχανικο χωρο απο ενα επιπεδο και πανω δεν υπαρχει διαφορα ηλεκτρολογου και ηλεκτρονικου, ή τεσπα αυτη η οποια διαφορα ειναι ελαχιστη και φαινεται σε πολυ εξαιρετικες περιπτωσεις.
Προσωπικα δε θα μου φαινοταν παραξενο αν ηταν ηλεκτρολογος και ρωταγε ποσο εχει ενας fluke portable παλμογραφος (που δεν εχει βαρος, εγω τον κολλαω στους τοιχους με το μαγνητακι... -ενα φοβερο gadgetακι που εχει βγαλει η fluke για τα οργανα της-)

----------


## kitMAN

> Να απαντήσω λίγο στον Kitman (Γιώργο).
>  Γιώργο, ζητώ συγγνώμη προκαταβολικά που θα σε στεναχωρήσω προσπαθώντας να σου αποδείξω πως για την επιτυχή επισκευή της πλακέτας δεν βοήθησε το (πανάκριβο) πολύμετρο της Fluke αλλά η τύχη.
> Δεν πειράζει, ας στενοχωρηθώ, αρκεί να κάνουμε εποικοδομητική συζήτηση και να βγαίνουν συμπεράσματα.
> Και εξηγώ: το switching τροφοδοτικό δεν έχει ποτέ κυμάτωση 50Hz στην έξοδο.
> Γιατί το λες αυτό. (Αλλά έχεις δίκιο όχι 50 μα 100Hz) το ανέφερα λάθος στο πρώτο μου post.
> Λόγω της τοπολογίας και του τρόπου λειτουργίας του τα 50 Hz δεν περνάνε στην έξοδο. Οπότε εσύ στη μέτρηση, ή μάλλον στην ερμηνεία της μέτρησης έκανες ένα λάθος. Θεώρησες ότι η οι τιμές VMax και Vmin peak είναι οι μέγιστες και ελάχιστες στιγμιαίες τιμές ενός σήματος προφανώς 50Hz.
> Ναι αυτό θεώρησα, αλλά φαίνεται να αγνοείς τη φύση της βλάβης. Ας πάμε λίγο στην τοπολογία.



Halh-Bridge.PNG
Το συγκεκριμένο, είναι Push-Pull σε διάταξη ημιγέφυρας και μοιάζει με αυτά που χρησιμοποιούσαν τα παλιά ηλεκτρονικά παιχνίδια στα ουφάδικα και τροφοδοτείται από μετασχηματιστή προσαρμογής 230-110V. Στην πρώτη εικόνα φαίνεται το απλοποιημένο σχηματικό. Το πρόβλημα εντοπίστηκε στον πυκνωτή C1 του οποίου η μετρούμενη χωρητικότητα ήταν της τάξεως των nF. Το πρωτεύων δέχεται παλμούς πλάτους +76V, -76V περίπου αφού η μία άκρη του είναι συνδεμένη ανάμεσα στους δύο πυκνωτές ανόρθωσης C1,C2. Στα άκρα των πυκνωτών είναι λογικό να υπάρχει κυμάτωση της τάσης, της τάξεως μερικών Volt που προέρχονται από το δίκτυο, και λαμβάνονται υπόψη κατά τη σχεδίαση, ώστε να μην περνάνε στην έξοδο. Η βαθμίδα Feedback Loop είναι υπεύθυνη για αυτόν τον έλεγχο ρυθμίζοντας κατάλληλα το Duty Cycle. Μέχρι εδώ νομίζω ότι θα συμφωνήσουμε. Τι γίνεται τώρα εάν η χωρητικότητα του C1 μειωθεί δραματικά; Δεν θα έχουμε μεγαλύτερη κυμάτωση την οποία δεν θα μπορεί να διαχειριστεί το Feedback Loop;

Στο σχηματικό, οι τιμές των εξαρτημάτων είναι από ένα, επίσης Push Pull, που κατασκεύαζα πριν μερικά χρόνια για το PlayStation 2 Slim. Έτυχε να έχω κρατήσει ένα κομμάτι και σκέφτηκα να αναπαραστήσω σε αυτό τη βλάβη έτσι ώστε οι μετρήσεις να είναι πιο συμβατές από τη γεννήτρια. Στην πρώτη εικόνα φαίνεται η κυματομορφή της τάσης στο πρωτεύων, συχνότητας 50 *KHz*. Στη δεύτερη φαίνεται η ίδια κυματομορφή αλλά με οριζόντιο βήμα 2ms/Div όπου παρατηρούμε μια μικρή κυμάτωση των κορυφών που αναφέρθηκα πριν.
1.PNG2.PNG

Αντικατέστησα το C1 47μF με έναν 270nF. Εδώ τώρα φαίνεται και γραφικά πώς η κυμάτωση της τάσης του δικτυού μπορεί να περάσει στην έξοδο του παλμοτροφοδοτικού.
IN.PNGOUT.PNG




> Τότε όμως στη λειτουργία Vac γιατί δεν έβγαζε τιμή σωστή, όπως ανέφερες?
> Εδώ είναι και το χαζό λάθος που έκανα από την αρχή, και το διαπίστωσα σήμερα. Το Fluke έχει τη δυνατότητα να μετρήσει AC συνιστώσα ταυτόχρονα με DC τάση όπως το Agilent που είπε ο Κυριάκος. Το θέμα είναι ότι η AC είναι RMS και όχι 
> Vp-p  που νόμιζα εγώ με το μυαλό μου. Στη κλίμακα των 5V μέτραγα 0,63 και κάτι, ενώ στην κλίμακα των 50V μέτραγα 0,61 και κάτι. Στην κλίμακα των 500 και των 1000V η μέτρηση ήταν πολύ ασταθής. Έ τώρα που το κατάλαβα, έχουμε και λέμε 0,63 *2*1,41 = 1,77 Vp-p στο περίπου βεβαία γιατί η κυμάτωση δεν είναι ακριβός ημιτονοειδής. Οπότε τώρα έχει νόημα σε σχέση με το 1,9V που μέτρησα αργότερα σε λειτουργία peak.



Εδώ βλέπουμε οτι σε παλμογράφο και πολύμετρο η Vp-p είναι 3V.
D.jpg





> Γιατί προφανώς δεν υπήρχε ac συνιστώσα στην τροφοδοσία. Τι μέτρησες λοιπόν εσύ? Το πολύμετρο αυτό έχει μια λειτουργία όπου κάνει καταγραφή για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα (σταθερό, μεταβαλλόμενο αυτο εξαρτάται από το πολύμετρο). Κατά τη διάρκεια αυτής της καταγραφής ελέγχει και αποθηκεύει τις μέγιστες και ελάχιστες τιμές που εμφανίζονται. Στο κύκλωμά σου λοιπόν η υπό έλεγχο dc τάση, στο διάστημα που διήρκεσε η μέτρηση μεταβλήθηκε και η μέγιστη τιμή που εμφάνισε ήταν 5.9V και η ελάχιστη 4V.
> Η μέγιστη και η ελάχιστη τιμή ήταν σχεδόν ίδιες από τη αρχή της καταγραφής και έτσι δεν προχώρησα με το παρακάτω σκεπτικό.
> Μάλιστα αν μετρούσες με παλμογράφο το ίδιο χρονικό διάστημα θα έβλεπες ότι οι μέγιστες και ελάχιστες αυτές τάσεις θα ήταν ακόμα πιο ακραίες και πολύ απότομες. Αυτό γιατί τα πολύμετρα (όσο ακριβά και αν είναι) είναι low pass και άρα εξομαλύνουν μεταβολές γρήγορες. Προφανώς στο τροφοδοτικό σου είχες κάποιο spike που έκανε την κάρτα CPU να κολλήσει. Το πολύμετρο σου κάτι έπιασε από αυτό το spike και το εμφάνισε. (αλήθεια την ίδια μέτρηση την επανέλαβες με τα ίδια αποτελέσματα?) 
> Ναι τα αποτελέσματα ήταν αρκετά όμοια. Ήθελα να είμαι σίγουρος.
> Το πείραμα τώρα, που έκανες σπίτι με τη γεννήτρια είναι μάλλον άστοχο, αφού δημιούργησες συνθήκες διαφορετικές.
> 
>  Τα πολύμετρα είναι όργανα ποσοτικής μέτρησης. Μετράνε συγκεκριμένα πράγματα, αλλά με μεγάλη ακρίβεια. Όμως για να αξιοποιήσει κανείς τη μέτρηση τους, πρέπει να ξέρει ακριβώς τι μετράει. Όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με βλάβη ενός κυκλώματος και μάλιστα ενός κυκλώματος που δεν το γνωρίζουμε (πως λειτουργεί, πως είναι υπολογισμένο κλπ), τότε πώς μπορούμε να είμαστε σίγουροι η τάση που μετράει το πολύμετρο τι μορφή έχει, ώστε να ξέρουμε ότι η μέτρηση είναι αξιόπιστη?
> Ελπίζω να σε έπεισα ότι ξέρω τι είναι αυτό που μετράω, εκτός βεβαία από τη λάθος εκτίμηση που έκανα για την AC και τη λάθος αναφορά της συχνότητας κυμάτωσης, στο πρώτο μου post. 
> Έστω για παράδειγμα ότι το τροφοδοτικό που μετρούσες είχε κυμάτωση στα 500kHz (που είναι και πολύ πιθανή συχνότητα κυμάτωσης για παλμοτροφοδοτικό). Το πανάκριβο Fluke σου δε θα την έβλεπε, καθώς η μέγιστη συχνότητα που μπορεί να μετρήσει άντε να είναι γύρω στα 100kHz.
> ...

----------

fmav (02-10-11)

----------


## selectronic

> Μάλιστα! Επειδή είναι ηλεκτρονικός! 
> Αν ήταν ηλεκτρολόγος δηλαδή ΔΕΝ θα ίσχυε κατ' εσέ το ίδιο? Γατί πιθανώς ο ηλεκτρολόγος θα το ψυχανεμιστεί, η θα καταλάβει την αύρα της βλάβης ίσως? 
> Προσωπικά ως ηλεκτρονικός θα περίμενα να ρωτήσει πλέον πόσο έχει ένας παλμογράφος ψηφιακός αντί ένα πολύμετρο, ΑΝ έχει να διαθέσει μέχρι και 500 Γιούρια! 
> Όσο για το ΑΝ είναι η όχι βαρύτερος ένας ψηφιακός σήμερα παλμογράφος, έστω κίνας... και ίσως δεν θέλει 'έξτρα' βάρη στην δουλειά του, από ένα πολύμετρο FLUKE ? 
> ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ!!! 
> 
> 
> Αλλά το σίγουρο είναι ότι, "σκονίζεται πολύ" ...



  SRF το ίδιο είπα και όταν νόμιζα ότι ήταν ηλεκτρολόγος ο φίλος, δες ποστ #36
  Απλώς αφού είναι ηλεκτρονικός, ένας παραπάνω λόγος. Τέλος πάντων δεν έχω εμπειρία σε βιομηχανίες (ηλεκτρολόγος εγκαταστάτης ήμουν) οπότε δεν μπορώ να πω κάτι πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα.

  Όσο για το θέμα του «κινέζικου» (σε παρένθεση γιατί τα πάντα κινέζικα είναι πια) διαφωνώ. Είδα και χτες κάπου ένα σχόλιο για αγορά τέτοιου οργάνου 200-250ευρώ αντί ενός καλού πολυμέτρου και δεν νομίζω ότι είναι καλή ιδέα για το εξής: Αυτά το όργανα έχουν συνήθως μικρό διάστημα ζωής και το κυριότερο πολύ δύσκολα δέχονται επισκευή μετά. Και εγώ έχω ένα μίνι παλμογράφο (σε συσκευασία από κινητό τηλέφωνο) που πήρα 45ευρώ, αλλά ξέρω ότι δεν είναι για πολλά-πολλά και αν τα φτύσει δεν θα κλάψω, όπως δεν θα κλάψω αν ένα κατσαβίδι των 50 λεπτών βγει άχρηστο μετά από 10 βίδες γιατί μέχρι εκεί είναι (και είναι και καλό value for money μην σου πω). Αν είχα δώσει όμως 250ευρώ αλλάζει το θέμα…

----------


## MacGyver

MegaVolt επειδή δεν καταλαβαίνω:
1. Τι ακριβώς μετράς πάνω στη μπάρα με το Fluke πολύμετρό σου;
2. Τι ακριβώς γίνεται όταν συνδέσεις ένα - μή Fluke- πολύμετρο στη μπάρα του inverter ;

----------


## MegaVolt

> MegaVolt επειδή δεν καταλαβαίνω:
> 1. Τι ακριβώς μετράς πάνω στη μπάρα με το Fluke πολύμετρό σου;
> 2. Τι ακριβώς γίνεται όταν συνδέσεις ένα - μή Fluke- πολύμετρο στη μπάρα του inverter ;



1α. Ας ξεκινησουμε απο το "safety first", εσυ θα ακουμπουσες με μια κινεζιά μπαρες 440 v ΠΑΛΜΟΥ που διαρρεονται απο χιλιαδες αμπερ?
  β. Αντε και το κανες, τι μετρηση θα παρεις? (ασε, ξερω... οτι να ναι μετρηση χωρις low pass κτλ)
  γ. Πως θα πεισεις τον αρχιμηχανικο του πελατη σου -που σιγουρα δε θα ειναι κανενας μαλ...ας- οτι με την κινεζιά σου θα του κανεις τη δουλεια του? 
  δ. Πως θα εισαι σιγουρος εσυ για τη μετρηση σου?
  ε. Γιατι να ρισκαρεις τη ζωη σου ? (δεν ειναι κατι προτοτυπο να γινει ενα μπαμ στην κινεζιά σου... ειδικα πανω σε μπαρες inverter μαλλον το αντιθετο θα ηταν παραξενο)

2. Υπο φυσιολογικες συνθηκες τιποτε απολυτως δε θα συμβει, δε θα προλαβεις να το κανεις γιατι ολο και καποιος θα σε στειλει σπιτακι σου μολις δει τι πας να κανεις

btw για να καταλαβεις γιατι μιλαμε, οταν ειχα ανακατασκευασει ενα inverter της omron, οταν το βαλαμε μπροστα και επαιρνα μετρησεις στις μπαρες ο τεχνικος της omron ειχε κρυφτει απο πισω μου (και δεν ειναι κανενας τυχαιος και με γνωριζει φυσικα οπως και την ποιοτητα της δουλειας μου αλλα και των οργανων μου)

----------


## selectronic

> MegaVolt επειδή δεν καταλαβαίνω:
> 1. Τι ακριβώς μετράς πάνω στη μπάρα με το Fluke πολύμετρό σου;
> 2. Τι ακριβώς γίνεται όταν συνδέσεις ένα - μή Fluke- πολύμετρο στη μπάρα του inverter ;



  Για το 2 η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν θα μέτραγα bus bar με πολύμετρο των 26,99 και την διαβεβαίωση του κινέζου «ναι, βέβαια, αντέχει στα 600V»… Η ζωούλα μου είναι πολύτιμη και δεν σκοπεύω να την χάσω για την μόνωση του κ… σε ένα σετ ακροδεκτών των 5λεπτών…
  Έχω δει αρκετά πολύπριζα «3500W max» να λιώνουν με 1200W φορτίο κτλ για να μην εμπιστεύομαι σε αυτό το θέμα τα specs των κινέζων…

----------


## MacGyver

> 1α. Ας ξεκινησουμε απο το "safety first", εσυ θα ακουμπουσες με μια κινεζιά μπαρες 440 v ΠΑΛΜΟΥ που διαρρεονται απο χιλιαδες αμπερ?
> Σε περίπτωση μέτρησης τάσης η συχνότητας μου είναι αδιάφορα τα αμπέρ, ας είναι και τρισεκατομύρια !!
>   β. Αντε και το κανες, τι μετρηση θα παρεις? (ασε, ξερω... οτι να ναι μετρηση χωρις low pass κτλ)
> Ποιος σου είπε ότι το φίλτρο του Fluke είναι για αυτή η για την οποιαδήποτε μέτρηση ;
> Ο κίνδυνος σφάλματος μέτρησης λόγω φίλτρου, υπάρχει και σε αυτό και σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο γενικής χρήσης όργανο !
>   γ. Πως θα πεισεις τον αρχιμηχανικο του πελατη σου -που σιγουρα δε θα ειναι κανενας μαλ...ας- οτι με την κινεζιά σου θα του κανεις τη δουλεια του? 
> Αυτό δεν έχει τελειωμό. Το ίδιο δύσπιστος μπορεί να είναι για την Αμερικανιά των 500€ όταν ξέρει οτι υπάρχει και άλλη Αμερικανιά των 600...700 ... η 1000€ ... και πάει λέγοντας.
>   δ. Πως θα εισαι σιγουρος εσυ για τη μετρηση σου?
> Η συγκεκριμένη μέτρηση είναι τόσο βασική, που και μια λάμπα που λέει ο λογος θα έκανε τη δουλειά της.
> ...



--------------------------

----------


## MegaVolt

παιδια προσπαθειστε να καταλαβετε τα περιβαλλοντα που μιλαμε για να καταλαβετε ποσο αστειες ειναι αυτες οι ερωτησεις. 
Μιλαμε για περιβαλλοντα πολλες φορες με υγρασιες, ισως με διαβρωτικα υλικα, ισως με υγρασιες υπερβολικης αγωγιμοτητας (αλατια) ισως με υψηλες θερμοκρασιες κτλ κτλ κτλ
Ακομη κι ενα καλο πολυμετρο ειναι επικινδυνο σε τετοιες συνθηκες αν δεν ειναι φτιαγμενο για βιομηχανικη χρηση, ποσο μαλλον οι κινεζιές που δεν ειναι να τις εμπιστευεσαι ουτε στο δικτυο των 220

----------


## MegaVolt

> Σε περίπτωση μέτρησης τάσης η συχνότητας μου είναι αδιάφορα τα αμπέρ, ας είναι και τρισεκατομύρια !!



μαγκια σου!
Το ιδιο ειναι δηλαδη αν οι μπαρες ειναι κρυες η αν τραγουδανε και τσιριζουν... Για πιθανη υπερπηδηση μιλαω   (αγνωστη λεξη μαλλον)





> Η συγκεκριμένη μέτρηση είναι τόσο βασική, που και μια λάμπα που λέει ο λογος θα έκανε τη δουλειά της.






Ε Λ Ε Ο Σ στο τετραγωνο! 
Η συγκεκριμενη μετρηση που λεω ειναι απο τις πιο δυσκολες μετρησεις που -μαλλον ΔΕΝ- θα παρεις ποτε στη ζωη σου. (Και με απλο πολυμετρο κι οχι graphic multimeter απλα αδυνατη)

----------


## fmav

> Το συγκεκριμένο, είναι Push-Pull σε διάταξη ημιγέφυρας και μοιάζει με αυτά που χρησιμοποιούσαν τα παλιά ηλεκτρονικά παιχνίδια στα ουφάδικα και τροφοδοτείται από μετασχηματιστή προσαρμογής 230-110V.......



Επιτέλους! Η συζήτηση αποκτά κάποιο πραγματικό και ουσιαστικό ενδιαφέρον. Βρέθηκε κάποιος ο οποίος μιλάει με επιχειρήματα και δεν προσπαθεί να πείσει με φανφάρες ότι την έχει μεγάλη (τη συλλογή από πολύμετρα φυσικά). :Wink: 

Καταρχάς χαίρομαι που απέδειξες ότι ήταν βιαστική η κρίση μου για σένα! Δεν το έκανα βέβαια από κακία αλλά σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που έδωσες έβγαλα ένα συμπέρασμα το οποίο βοηθούσε στην προσπάθειά μου να δείξω ότι το εργαλείο θέλει πρώτα γνώση. Πράγμα στο οποίο βλέπω συμφωνείς και 'συ. Όπως επίσης χαίρομαι που επιβεβαίωσες ότι ο παλμογράφος μπορεί να παραγκωνίσει το πολύμετρο, καθώς άσχετα με το τι γνωρίζουμε ή τι νομίζουμε ότι γνωρίζουμε, μας δείχνει τι ισχύει.

Βέβαια θα εξακολουθήσω να διαφωνώ μαζί σου για την κυμάτωση των 50Hz (ή 100Hz αν θέλεις). Ένα παλμοτροφοδοτικό δεν μπορεί να έχει κυμάτωση λόγω του πυκνωτή στην εισόδο (μετά τη γέφυρα). Ακόμη και τον πυκνωτή να βγάλεις τελείως δεν θα έχεις κυμάτωση (άλλωστε πολλοί σχεδιαστές παλμοτροφοδοτικών δεν προβλέπουν καν πυκνωτή για μείωση κόστους). Μπορεί να έχεις ένα μικρό (μη μετρήσιμο από πολύμετρο) transient στα 50 ή 100 Hz αλλά όχι κυμάτωση. Ο λόγος είναι απλός: όταν έχεις ένα pwm που ελέγχει την έξοδο με συχνότητα >20kHz τότε αυτό μπορεί ταχύτατα να προσαρμοστεί στις αυξομειώσεις της εισόδου. Το κύκλωμά σου βλέπω ότι δεν αλλάζει duty cycle ανάλογα με την τάση εισόδου, έτσι ώστε να κάνει την έξοδο να είναι σταθερή. Το συμπέρασμά μου είναι ότι είτε δεν υπάρχει feedback κύκλωμα, είτε αυτό δεν λειτουργεί σωστά (δεν είναι σωστά υπολογισμένο ώστε να είναι αρκετά γρήγορο). Βέβαια αυτό μπορεί να θεωρηθεί βλάβη, οπότε ναι, ένα παλμοτροφοδοτικό μπορεί να έχει κυμάτωση λόγω της τάσης δικτύου.

Τέλος πάντων, δεν έχει σημασία η θεωρητική ανάλυση στο συγκεκριμένο thread. Έχει σημασία όμως ότι για μια μέτρηση πολυμέτρου μπορούμε να καθήσουμε να συζητάμε για ώρες, να υποθέτουμε, να διαφωνούμε, ή ακόμη να μαλώνουμε. Όταν όμως υπάρχει μέτρηση με παλμογράφο τα πράγματα γίνονται πιο απλά: υπάρχει αδιαμφισβήτητη εικόνα.

Καλό βράδυ!

----------


## MacGyver

> μαγκια σου!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ε Λ Ε Ο Σ στο τετραγωνο! 
> Η συγκεκριμενη μετρηση που λεω ειναι απο τις πιο δυσκολες μετρησεις που -μαλλον ΔΕΝ- θα παρεις ποτε στη ζωη σου. (Και με απλο πολυμετρο κι οχι graphic multimeter απλα αδυνατη)



Αγαπητέ MegaVolt.
Δεν είναι προσωπική κόντρα, απλά τυχαίνει να εργάζομαι όχι στην ανεύρεση των ελαττωματικών inverter, αλλά στην επισκευή των εν λόγω !!
Όλο και και κάποια εικόνα θα έχω !!

----------


## MegaVolt

για επισκευες μιλαμε, ποιος μιλησε για "ανευρεση ελαττωματικων"? Το οτι κατι δε λειτουργει το βλεπουν και μονοι τους, δε φωναζουν τεχνικους για να  ...πιστοποιησουν  lol...
Για τι inverters μιλας? με τα οσα λες αμφιβαλω αν μιλαμε για το ιδιο πραγμα, εκτος κι αν εσυ καλιμπραρεις τασεις και συχνοτητες παλμων με μια λαμπα και βλεπεις αρμονικες με το δαχτυλο οποτε η συζητηση θα συνεχιστει σε αλλο επιπεδο...  :Biggrin:

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Για τι inverters μιλας? με τα οσα λες αμφιβαλω αν μιλαμε για το ιδιο πραγμα, εκτος κι αν εσυ καλιμπραρεις τασεις και συχνοτητες παλμων με μια λαμπα και βλεπεις αρμονικες με το δαχτυλο οποτε η συζητηση θα συνεχιστει σε αλλο επιπεδο...



ξεράθηκα από τα γέλια  που έριξα   :Biggrin:    Να σε καλά.. 

Μην τους απαντάς, εσύ θα βγεις χαμένος. :Wink:

----------


## MacGyver

> για επισκευες μιλαμε, ποιος μιλησε για "ανευρεση ελαττωματικων"? Το οτι κατι δε λειτουργει το βλεπουν και μονοι τους, δε φωναζουν τεχνικους για να  ...πιστοποιησουν  lol...
> Για τι inverters μιλας? με τα οσα λες αμφιβαλω αν μιλαμε για το ιδιο πραγμα, εκτος κι αν εσυ καλιμπραρεις τασεις και συχνοτητες παλμων με μια λαμπα και βλεπεις αρμονικες με το δαχτυλο οποτε η συζητηση θα συνεχιστει σε αλλο επιπεδο...



Πιθανόν να μιλάμε για άλλα πράγματα.
Επ'ευκαιρίας πές μας να μάθουμε πώς καλιμπράρεις 'τάσεις και συχνότητες παλμών' στο inverter, με το Fluke σου!
Κυριάκο που είσαι και γελαστερός, τελικά είσαι ηλεκτρολόγος η ηλεκτρονικός...μας μπερδεύεις !!

----------


## MacGyver

Και επειδή όσο διαβάζω καλύτερα , τόσο περισσότερες απορίες έχω (το forum είναι για να μαθαίνουμε αλλά και για να ξεφύγουμε από τη λάμπα και το δάχτυλο, μην πνιγεί και ο Κυριάκος):

1. Μαζί με τις 'τάσεις και συχνότητες παλμών' , πώς βλέπουμε και τις 'αρμονικές' στο inverter με το Fluke πολύμετρο !
2. Επίσης παρακαλώ κάποια περαιτέρω ανάλυση στο 'Το ιδιο ειναι δηλαδη αν οι μπαρες ειναι κρυες η αν τραγουδανε και  τσιριζουν... Για πιθανη υπερπηδηση μιλαω   (αγνωστη λεξη μαλλον) ', για να κατανοήσουμε την 'αγνωστη λεξη υπερπηδηση' στην μπάρα με τα πολλά αμπέρ!!

----------


## blueriver

> Κυριάκο που είσαι και γελαστερός, τελικά είσαι ηλεκτρολόγος η ηλεκτρονικός...μας μπερδεύεις !!



Μήν το ψαχνεις ΜacGyver ,στήν Ελλάδα είσαι ότι δηλώσης,ειδικα στο avatar του Megavolt απο οτι βλεπω για ηλεκτρολόγος φαίνεται,ηλεκτρονικό μέ κράνος δέν έχω δεί ακόμα τουλάχιστον,εκτός αν το φοράει γιά αντι βραχυκυκλωματική  προστασία :Lol: .Οσο γιά τόν Κυριάκο - οργανολόγο ολο αναφερετε σε βιομηχανικες εφαρμογές,που σημαίνει οτι περισσοτερο με ηλεκτρολογικά ασχολείται.

YΓ:Kυριάκο γιατί σέ εκάναν banned σε forum ?, και δεν μιλαω για εδω,γία ψάχτο,γιατι μου φανηκε περιεργο που το ειδα,εσύ ποτέ δέν έχεις προκαλέσει αντιπαραθέσεις ,ίσα ισα βοηθάς πολυ κοσμο,είσαι ευγενής με όλους,υπομονετικός,και προπάντον ταπεινός άνθρωπος.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Γιάννη  πάρε τηλέφωνο στην Vodafone να τους πεις πως είναι το κικιρίκου στα Αγγλικά, 
μπορεί να κερδίσεις Fluke !!  ( Μην το αργείς )

Επί την ευκαιρία όποιος γραφτεί φίλος μου το Facebook θα μπορεί να έχει πλήρη εικόνα (θεματολόγιο),
 μέχρι να βγει στον αέρα το δικό μου Blog . 

http://www.facebook.com/people/Kiria...00001608999683

----------


## blueriver

> Επί την ευκαιρία όποιος γραφτεί φίλος μου το Facebook θα μπορεί να έχει πλήρη εικόνα (θεματολόγιο),
>  μέχρι να βγει στον αέρα το δικό μου Blog . 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/people/Kiria...00001608999683



 :Lol:  Καλά δέν παιζεσαι βρέ μπαγάσα,παροτρίνης κοσμο να εχεις friends στο facebook σου απο το σουβλατζίδικο σου ,με αντάλαγμα να τους δίνεις 2 δωρεαν κοττοσουβλάκια  σε κάθε add ?  :Lol: .

----------


## MegaVolt

α τωρα που μπηκε κι ο μπλε ποταμακης στο θεμα -παλι συνδεσαν το ιντερνετ στο ψυχιατριο?- εγινε το θεμα παιδικη χαρα.


ΓΙΟΥΠΙ-ΓΙΑ-ΓΙΑ-ΓΙΟΥΠΙ-ΓΙΟΥΠΙ-ΓΙΑΑΑΑΑ

----------


## GeorgeVita

Από το θέμα "απουσιάζει" ο δημιουργός του!
Ολοι μας αναλύουμε τις απόψεις μας ξεκινώντας από την "δική μας θέση".

Το πιθανότερο είναι ο Νίκος (karderis) να μην έχει αρκετή επαγγελματική εμπειρία και ζητά τη γνώμη από το forum για να δικαιολογήσει το επιπλέον κόστος για την αγορά της Α.Μ. Fluke ερευνώντας, όπως αναφέρει, την πιθανότητα να ΜΗΝ "αποτύχουν στη εύρεση βλαβών σε κάποια εξαρτήματα". 
Σε αυτή την "τεχνική ανάγκη" η προτροπή μας είναι "ακριβό φορητό πολύμετρο";


Για τις αναφορές στα θέματα ασφαλείας στο χώρο εργασίας του, ξέρουμε αν η "Βιομηχανία" έχει ήδη ηλεκτρολόγο (όπως συνήθως προβλέπεται από το νόμο) ο οποίος μάλλον θα έχει ηλεκτρο-HardCore-όμετρο.

Προφανώς για "να δει" τις ηλεκτρονικές βλάβες θέλει ένα φθηνό ψηφιακό παλμογράφο και όχι ένα βολτόμετρο (έστω και της A.M. Fluke).

Μήπως να περιμένουμε λίγο την ανάδρασή του σε όσα γράφηκαν;

G

----------

Neuraxia (03-10-11)

----------


## MegaVolt

> Πιθανόν να μιλάμε για άλλα πράγματα.
> Επ'ευκαιρίας πές μας να μάθουμε πώς καλιμπράρεις 'τάσεις και συχνότητες παλμών' στο inverter, με το Fluke σου!



Αν θελετε να μαθετε να διαβασετε, να πατε να δουλεψετε στο αντικειμενο, να αφηστε αυτη τη μετριολαγνεια που σας διακρινει στην παντα  και με τον καιρο να αποκτηστε την εμπιστοσυνη των makers και των αντιπροσωπων  και θα μαθετε μια χαρα.
(Ελπιζω να μου πεις τουλαχιστο ενα ευχαριστω για τις πολυτιμες αυτες πληροφοριες)





> Επίσης παρακαλώ κάποια περαιτέρω ανάλυση στο 'Το  ιδιο ειναι δηλαδη αν οι μπαρες ειναι κρυες η αν τραγουδανε και   τσιριζουν... Για πιθανη υπερπηδηση μιλαω   (αγνωστη λεξη μαλλον) ', για να κατανοήσουμε την 'αγνωστη λεξη υπερπηδηση' στην μπάρα με τα πολλά αμπέρ!!



Να ψαξεις να το βρεις, κι αυτο ετοιμο το θες?
Α;ντε για να σε βοηθησω κανε ενα υπολογισμο υπερπηδησης με πεδιακη προσεγγιση και φυσικα βαλε ρευμα στον αγωγο και συχνοτητα (οχι dc)
Σε δυο μερες που θα το εχεις λυσει θα εχεις καταλαβει

----------

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69 (03-10-11)

----------


## MacGyver

Βλέποντας το σχόλιο του *GeorgeVita* συνειρμικά θυμήθηκα ένα παλιότερο θέμα του, γενικής θεματολογίας και αστραπιαία μου λύθηκαν αρκετές απορίες !!
Το ερώτημα εξαντλήθηκε, δεν έχω τίποτα περισσότερο.
Sign-off

----------


## blueriver

> Αν θελετε να μαθετε να διαβασετε, να πατε να δουλεψετε στο αντικειμενο, να αφηστε αυτη τη μετριολαγνεια που σας διακρινει στην παντα  και με τον καιρο να αποκτηστε την εμπιστοσυνη των makers και των αντιπροσωπων  και θα μαθετε μια χαρα.
> (Ελπιζω να μου πεις τουλαχιστο ενα ευχαριστω για τις πολυτιμες αυτες πληροφοριες)
> 
> 
> 
> Να ψαξεις να το βρεις, κι αυτο ετοιμο το θες?
> Α;ντε για να σε βοηθησω κανε ενα υπολογισμο υπερπηδησης με πεδιακη προσεγγιση και φυσικα βαλε ρευμα στον αγωγο και συχνοτητα (οχι dc)
> Σε δυο μερες που θα το εχεις λυσει θα εχεις καταλαβει



Απο τις απαντησεις το μονο που βγαινει νοημα ειναι τι UFO με ηλεκτρονικό κράνος υπαρχουν στα forums.
Ολο το 24 ωρο στα forums απορώ ποτε δουλεύεται στα vhf marine,αλλα τι λεω τώρα ανεκδοτα ,τωρα με την κριση πανε και τα γιώτ,αραγμενα στις μαρινες θα σαπίζουν,σε λιγο καιρο απο την αδρανεια στα καναλια vhf marine θα πεφτουν μουσικες στροφές με ζελοτειπ πατημενο το press,και αφιερωσεις,ραδιοφωνο θα γινει το vhf marine με πειρατες ονομα και πραγμα,καναλι 1 ο ραδιο γάτος - καναλι 2 ο αστραπόγιαννος--καναλι 3 ο ξυπολυτος θαλασσολυκος κ.ο.κ   :Lol:

----------


## dagpan

Γεια χαρα παιδια!

Εγω πριν απο περιπου ενα χρονο σε ταξιδι μου στην Κινα Σανγκαη , αγορασα ενα γνησιο* FLUKE 114* κατασκευασμενο στην Κινα και μεχρι τωρα ειναι αριστο στην λειτουργια του!!!
Η τιμη του 100 ευρω!!!! Φανταζομαι εχετε ιδεα ποσο κοστιζει εδω και το καλο ειναι οτι τετοια βρισκεις και χωρις να πας σε ελληνικο καταστημα ουτε να ταξιδεψεις στην Κινα.

----------


## Panoss

*FLUKE 114* 124,95 ντόλλαρς στο Amazon. Γιατί, Ελλάδα πόσο έχει;
Η rs 206,19                                                                                 ευρώ...Καμία σχέση.

----------


## dagpan

> *FLUKE 114* 124,95 ντόλλαρς στο Amazon. Γιατί, Ελλάδα πόσο έχει;
> Η rs 206,19                                                                                 ευρώ...Καμία σχέση.



Ετσι ετσι οπως τα λες, τι να πω ρε παιδια, οπου σε πιασουν ειναι.

----------


## karderis

Ειλικρινά σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την άμεση απάντηση στο θέμα. Βρήκα όλες τις απόψεις χρήσιμες. Παρεπιπτόντως την έχω πατήσει χοντρά με Mastech. Πήρα πολύμετρο και έδειχνε οτι να'ναι. Να στε όλοι καλά και με δουλειά προπάντων. Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Να σε καλά Νίκο, και καλός ήρθες  στο φόρουμ.   :Smile:

----------


## blueriver

> Ειλικρινά σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την άμεση απάντηση στο θέμα. Βρήκα όλες τις απόψεις χρήσιμες. Παρεπιπτόντως την έχω πατήσει χοντρά με Mastech. Πήρα πολύμετρο και έδειχνε οτι να'ναι. Να στε όλοι καλά και με δουλειά προπάντων. Σας ευχαριστώ



Νικο ετσι απο περιεργεια ,ηθελα να σε ρωτησω και αν θελεις απαντας βεβαια,τι συμπερασμα εβγαλες,απο ολες τις απαντησεις που σου δώθησαν ? και τι θα πράξεις στο μελλον τελικα για πολυμετρο.
Μηπως το Mastech που ειχες ηταν ελλατωματικο εξ΄αρχής ?

----------


## karderis

Να σαι καλά Κυριάκο. Κι επειδή διάβασα ένα σχόλιο περι έλλειψης εμπειρίας θα ήθελα να πώ οτι δεν έχω μεγάλη εμπειρία αλλά προσπαθώ. Και οφείλω να πώ οτι ωφελήθηκα από όλη τη συζήτηση. Λόγω βάρδιας δεν μπόρεσα να απαντήσω εγκαίρως

----------

SRF (06-10-11)

----------


## SAS

Καλησπερα σε ολους.εκ των πρωτερων συγνωμη για την ορθογραφια μου...¨} Δεν γραφω σχεδων ποτε... Απλως μου κινησε την περιεργεια το θεμα..λοιπον με δυο λεξεις.fluke και ξερο ψωμι..ο λογος?  Κανεις φιλος δεν αναφερε( αν κανω λαθος συγνωμη} την προστασια που εχει το FLUKE στην μετριση ωμικης αντιστασης σε τυχων DC ταση,Σαν επαγγελματιας στο Π.Ν ηλεκτρονικος εκτημισα το fluke.οταν αποστρατευτικα ανοιξα servis tv video εργαστηριο.Αφου εκαψα καμοια 4-5 φτηνα πολυμετρα μετα τα εσταξα κοινως .πηρα το ανωθι πολυμετρο και μετα 20 χρονια( πενηνταρισα) ακομα δουλευει ρολοι να μην το ματιασω.Αυτα τα ολιγα.

----------


## lazarost

FLUKE και AGILENT (πρωην ΗΡ) ειναι απο τις εταιριες τις οποιες τα πληρωνεις αλλα τα εχεις για μια ζωη.Τωρα τα φθηνιαρικα πολυμετρα ειναι απλα να κανεις καποιες μετρησεις στανταρ.Βεβαια δεν ειναι δυνατον ολοι μας να μπορεσουμε να παρουμε ενα απο τα παραπανω και ειδικα τωρα με την κριση.....Προσωπικα εχω δουλεψει και το Fluke 189-289 και ειναι απλα υπεροχα.Στην κατοχη μου εχω ενα ΗΡ Ε2373 και ενα Agilent U1242B.Αψογα και τα δυο. Βεβαια αναλογα με την οικονομικη ανεση του ο καθενας περνει οτι μπορει.

----------


## DooM_SteR

Κάπου αναφέρθηκε η voltcraft σαν εταιρία. Σε τί κατηγορία κατατάσσονται? καλύτερα απο mustech κλπ? δέν θα δώσω για ένα πολύμετρο γενικής χρήσης πάνω απο 100ευρώπουλα, και έκλεινα προς fluke15b αλλα είδα και αυτό  http://www.conrad.com/ce/en/product/...-CAT-III-600-V

----------


## aristidis540

τι να κανεις ενα πολυμετρο που πιανει την μιση οθονη για να σου δειχνει που να κουμπωσεις τα καλωδια...εκτος εαν ειναι για καποιον μαθητευομενο.

----------


## lazarost

> Κάπου αναφέρθηκε η voltcraft σαν εταιρία. Σε τί κατηγορία κατατάσσονται? καλύτερα απο mustech κλπ?* δέν θα δώσω για ένα πολύμετρο γενικής χρήσης* πάνω απο 100ευρώπουλα, και έκλεινα προς fluke15b αλλα είδα και αυτό  http://www.conrad.com/ce/en/product/...-CAT-III-600-V



Συγγνωμη αλλα για ενα πολυμετρο γενικης χρησης μεχρι 100 ευρω οπως λες, αυτο εδω (http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69093 ) δεν σου κανει ?

----------


## lepouras

ορέ Λάζαρε ακόμα προσπαθείς να το πουλήσεις? Συγνώμη κιόλας δεν ξέρω την ποιότητα του οργάνου σου αλλά με τόσα λεφτά παίρνει κάποιο πιο σύγχρονο που θα κάνει και 5 πράγματα παραπάνω(ίσως και με λιγότερα λεφτά)
και εφόσον θέλει ένα γενικής χρήσης δεν νομίζω να των ενδιαφέρουν οι 47 υποδιαστολές του βολτ.

άρε Κουλη πρέπει να έχεις φάει το πληκτρολόγιό  σου τόσο καιρό με αυτά που διαβάζεις(βγάζουμε το άχτι μας με τις απόψεις μας :Lol: ).

----------


## lazarost

Γιαννη το θεμα ποιοτητας ενος ΗΡ(Agilent τωρα ) ή Fluke ειναι δεδομενη.Απλα το εβαλα σαν συγκριση με τα διαφορα αλλα και οχι για καποιο αλλο λογο.Αν ενοχληθει καποιος απλα μπορει να το προσπερασει ή να σβηστει το εν λογο post μου.

----------


## lepouras

> .Αν ενοχληθει καποιος απλα μπορει να το προσπερασει ή να σβηστει το εν λογο post μου.



δεν είναι εκεί το πρόβλημά μου αλλά σκέφτομαι ότι όσο προχωρά η  τεχνολογία τόσο τα καινούργια φτηνιάρικα(εντάξει όχι τον 5 ευρώ)  γίνονται ισάξια ή και ξεπερνούν σε ποιότητα και ικανότητες αντίστοιχα  παλιά. (εντάξει μέχρι κάποιο βαθμό μην φάμε και ξύλο)

----------


## KOKAR

> Κυριάκο!!! ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟ!!!  Εδώ πλέον "δικαιούσαι" να έχεις τον πρώτο λόγο...



Γιώργο αν δεν κάνω λάθος ο ΒΑΤΜΑΝ ειναι στο "μπαλαούρο" και θα αργήσεις να τον δεις ξανά !

----------


## sotron1

> τι να κανεις ενα πολυμετρο που πιανει την μιση οθονη για να σου δειχνει που να κουμπωσεις τα καλωδια...εκτος εαν ειναι για καποιον μαθητευομενο.



Κάνει γιά τεχνικούς κάποιας ηλικίας που δεν βλέπουν καλά.Είναι χρήσιμο.

----------


## JOUN

Αμα δεν βλεπεις που θα κουμπωσεις τους ακροδεκτες πως θα δεις για να  βρεις την βλαβη;;

----------


## SRF

> *01-10-2011*, 09:58
> 
> Κυριάκο!!! ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟ!!!  Εδώ πλέον "δικαιούσαι" να έχεις τον πρώτο λόγο...







> Γιώργο αν δεν κάνω λάθος ο ΒΑΤΜΑΝ ειναι στο "μπαλαούρο" και θα αργήσεις να τον δεις ξανά !



Βρε συ τότε όμως μεσουρανούσε!!! Ξεχνάς τις φεγγαρόφωτες επισκέψεις?  :Biggrin:  

Αν και είμαι σίγουρος ότι έχει λείψει από όλους!!! Τιμωρία, τον βάλαν στην γωνία, για μια τόσο μικρούλα αμαρτία, είναι όμως και δυστυχία, που μας στέρησε τόση αγωνία, και γέλιο με την αφασία!!!

----------


## sotron1

Ορίστε τι κάνατε ζηλιάρηδες , με όλα αυτά που λέτε για τον Κυριάκο, έχει εξαφανιστεί.

----------


## GeorgeVita

... έγινε γραφικός με τα Fluke, έφτιαξε το site του, ήρθε "απόνσορας", περιμένει παλμογράφο στο κόστος για "παρουσίαση" και εγώ μετά από 32 χρόνια στην πιάτσα έριξα σήμερα την πρώτη μου ματιά στα προϊόντα της GWΙnstek που αντιπροσωπεύονται κιόλας ... σχεδόν δίπλα μου!
Ολα αυτά με την τηλε-καζούρα; Φαντάσου να αρχίσουν να πουλάνε κιόλας ...

----------


## sotron1

Τον ρώτησα μέσα από το Forum, τι κάνει αυτά που του στέλνουν για παρουσίαση ;
Τα στέλνει πίσω η τα κρατάει και βρίσκεται αύριο με ένα φουλ, τσάμπα, σούπερ εργαστήριο.

----------


## ggr

Λογικα οι εταιριες τα δινουν ως samples οποτε δεν νομιζω να τα ζητανε πισω. Αλλωστε γι αυτες το να δωσουν δωρεαν ενα οργανο, διαφημιζοντας το εμμεσα, ειναι περισσοτερο οφελος παρα ζημια.

----------


## picdev

σήμερα δούλεψα λίγο το fluke 179, πραγματικό εργαλείο, μέτρησα και θερμοκρασία σε ένα εξάρτημα , φοβερό ,όπως και το θερμοζεύγος.
Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι η ποιότητα των probe, και του thermocouple, αλλά η τιμή του οργάνου είναι εξωπραγματική ,
και είπα τουλάχιστον να πάρω αντίστοιχα probes  :Lol: 
αυτά τα έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς ? τα original πόσο να έχουν ?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pro-Banana-p...item33860fdc0c

----------


## leosedf

Εμένα έλεγες αλλά το πήρες και εσύ??  :Lol:  Η απλά το δοκίμασες?
Θα σου πρότεινα αυτά http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fluke-TL175E...item4178729848

Αλλά πάντα εξαρτάται τι τα θέλεις.

Αυτά που έχει μαζί του υπάρχουν και ebay http://www.fluke.com/fluke/r0en/acce....htm?PID=56735

----------


## picdev

δεν το πήρα, στη δουλειά το δούλεψα λίγο, αξίζει τα λεφτά του και με το παραπάνω, 
δεν έχει αυτά τα probes έχει αυτά που αλλάζουν μύτες.
Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να το πάρω είναι πολύ ακριβό για μένα, περιμένω την αύξηση του τσίπρα για να πάω απο τα 500 στα 600ε μήπως το πάρω τότε.
Έναν σταθμό αποκόλλησης θα πάρω τώρα με ο πρώτο μισθό.

----------


## leosedf

Αυτό με τις μύτες που αλλάζουν έχω. Απλά τα άλλα τα μαύρα είναι σκέτα.

----------


## sotron1

Άρε Κυριάκο, που είσαι να μας δώσεις τα φώτα σού.   :Crying:

----------


## toni31

πόσο πάει το 179 γιατί το 177 είναι γύρω στα 220.

----------


## leosedf

Από 250 σκέτο μέχρι 450 ανάλογα με τι συνοδεύεται.

----------

